# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  هنـــــا تسميع سوره الدخان ( لمجموعه فالفردوس نلتقي )

## فشفاشه_AD

*السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته



خواتي المشاركات في حفظ سورة الدخان


الرجاء التفضل 


بتسميع الآيات المقرره 

وجزاكم الله خيرا*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> وردة الحكم عرض المشاركة
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ( حم * والكتاب المبين * انا انزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين * فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم * أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين * رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم *رب السماوات والارض وما بينهماإن كنتم موقنين *لا اله الا هو يحيي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين * بل هم في شك يلعبون * فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين )
> صدق الله العظيم ....
> 
> انشالله كلهاا صح
> 
> أنا اول وحده اسمع





> بارك الله فيج
> غناتي عند اول كلمه 
> حاميم _ تكتب حم 
> فيها يفرغ = فيها يفرق
> 
> يزاج الله خير عالتسميع 
> بس خواتي الباجيات الي ما سمعن ياريت ما تنسون الهمزه  
> 
>  انتظر باقي المجموعه للتسميع

----------


## وردة الحكم

يصير اسمعها مرة ثانيه واصلح الاخطاء الاملائيه ؟؟

----------


## ضي عيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
حم , والكتاب المبين , إنا انزلناه في ليلة مباركة أنا كنا منذرين , فيها يفرق كل امرٍ حكيم , امرٍ من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلني , رحمة من ربك أنه هو السميع العليم , رب السماوات والارض ومابينها أن كنتم موقنين , ربكم رب إبائكم الاولين , بل هم في شك يلعبون , فا رتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> يصير اسمعها مرة ثانيه واصلح الاخطاء الاملائيه ؟؟


يصير عيوني  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*تسميع الاخت( منوه الحلوه)*




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> حم (1) والكتاب المبين (2) إنا أنزلناه فى ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين (3) فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم (4) أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين (5)رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم (6)رب السماوات والأرض ومابينهما ان كنتم موقنين (7)لاإلاه الا هو يحي ويميت ربكم ورب ءابائكم الأولين (8)بل هم في شك يلعبون (9) فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين (10)
> 
> ان شاء الله سمعتها صح


*التسميع صح بارك الله فيج*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> حم , والكتاب المبين , إنا انزلناه في ليلة مباركةإنا كنا منذرين , فيها يفرق كل أمرٍ حكيم , أمراً من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين , رحمة من ربكإنه هو السميع العليم , رب السماوات والارض ومابينهما إن كنتم موقنين ,لا إله إلا هو يحي ويميت ربكم رب ءابائكم الاولين , بل هم في شك يلعبون , فا رتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين



بارك الله فيج
نسيتي الجمله (لا إله إلا هو يحي ويميت)  (فالآيه الثامنه) السموحه التعديل يا متأخر 
بس انتبهي على موضع الهمزه  :Smile:

----------


## ضي عيني

> بارك الله فيج
> بس انتبهي على موضع الهمزه


ان شاءالله  :Smile:  ويزاج الله خير

----------


## ملاذ الروح

" أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم"
" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"

" حم~. والقرآن المبين . إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين. فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم . أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين. رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم. رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين. لآ إله إلا هو ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين. بل هم في شكٍ يلعبون. فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين"


أ

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> " أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم"
> " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"
> 
> " حم~. والكتاب المبين . إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين. فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم . أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين. رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم. رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين. لآ إله إلا هو يحي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين. بل هم في شكٍ يلعبون. فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين"
> 
> 
> أ



القرآن المبين=الكتاب المبين 
ونسيتي ( يحي ويميت ) فالآيه الثامنه  :Smile: 

بارك الله فيج 
 :Smile: 
بس انتبهي عيوني  :Smile:

----------


## وردة الحكم

اعوذ بالله من الرحمن الرحيم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( حم * والقرآن الكريم * إنا انزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين * فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم * امرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين * رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم * رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين * لا إله إلا هو يحيي ويمت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين * بل هم في شك يلعبون * فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين )

----------


## منوه الحلوه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
حم (1) والكتاب المبين (2) إتا أنزلناه فى ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين (3) فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم(4) أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين(5) رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم (6) رب السماوات والأرض ومابينهما إن كنتم موقنين (7)لا اله الا هو يحي ويميت ربكم ورب ءابائكم الأولين (8) بل هم في شك يلعبون (9) فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين (10)

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> حم (1) والكتاب المبين (2) إتا أنزلناه فى ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين (3) فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم(4) أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين(5) رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم (6) رب السماوات والأرض ومابينهما إن كنتم موقنين (7)لا اله الا هو يحي ويميت ربكم ورب ءابائكم الأولين (8) بل هم في شك يلعبون (9) فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين (10)


*بارك الله فيج

ولا خطأ 

يزاج الله خير عالتسميع*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اعوذ بالله من الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ( حم * والكتاب المبين  * إنا انزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين * فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم * امرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين * رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم * رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين * لا إله إلا هو يحيي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين * بل هم في شك يلعبون * فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين )


بارك الله فيج 

القرآن الكريم = الكتاب المبين 

 :Smile:  ارجوا الانتباه فالمره الاخرى عزيزتي  :Smile:  
يزاج الله خير

----------


## دندش

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حم*والكتب المبين*إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين *فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم* أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين* رحمه من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم* رب السموات والأرض ومابينهما إن كنتم موقنين* لا اله الا هو يحي ويميت ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين* بل هم في شك يلعبون* فإرتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*تسميع الاخت أم أحمد 2007*

وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون (21) فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون(22) فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون (23) واترك البحررهوا إنهم جند مغرقون(24) كم تركوا من جنات وعيون(25) وزروع ومقام كريم(26) ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين (27) كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين(28) فما بكت عليهم السماء والارض وما كانوا منظرين (29) ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين (30) من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين(31) ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين (32)وءاتيناهم من الآيات ما فيه بلاء مبين(33)


الاليم شاكه فيها يمكن (المهين) 

ويزاج الله خير..

*شكج في محله فديتج 

بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب حبوبه 

والله يجعلج من حفظت القرآن ان شاء الله*

----------


## أم أحمد.2007

يزاج الله خير أختي على مجهودج الطيب ويجعله ربي في ميزان حسناتج،،،ويجمعنا في الفردوس الأعلى..

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

آمين يارب اختي ام احمد  :Smile:

----------


## الشتلية

*

 أسفه أني تأخرت على التسميع عندي ضروف سمحيلي فشفاشه تعرفين الضروف ...  

 (  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )

وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون ﴿21﴾ فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون ﴿22﴾ فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون ﴿23﴾ واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون ﴿24﴾ كم تركوا من جنات وعيون ﴿25﴾ وزروع ومقام كريم ﴿26﴾ ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين ﴿27﴾ كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين ﴿28﴾ فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين ﴿29﴾ ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين ﴿30﴾ من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين ﴿31﴾ ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين ﴿32﴾ وآتيناهم من الآيات ما فيه بلاء مبين ﴿33﴾ 

و إن شاء الله يكون تسميعي زين ..*

----------


## وردة الحكم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون *واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون *كم تركوا من جنات وعيون *زروع ومقام كريم *وجنة فيا فاكهين *كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين *فما بكت عليهم السماء والاض وما كانوا منظرين *ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين *من فرعوننه كان عاليا من المسرفين *ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين *آتيناهم من الآيات ما فيه بلاء مبين )

شو رايج بالتسميع اللي ما فيه ولا غلطة  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *
> 
>  أسفه أني تأخرت على التسميع عندي ضروف سمحيلي فشفاشه تعرفين الضروف ...  
> 
>  (  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )
> 
> وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون ﴿21﴾ فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون ﴿22﴾ فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون ﴿23﴾ واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون ﴿24﴾ كم تركوا من جنات وعيون ﴿25﴾ وزروع ومقام كريم ﴿26﴾ ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين ﴿27﴾ كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين ﴿28﴾ فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين ﴿29﴾ ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين ﴿30﴾ من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين ﴿31﴾ ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين ﴿32﴾ وآتيناهم من الآيات ما فيه بلاء مبين ﴿33﴾ 
> 
> و إن شاء الله يكون تسميعي زين ..*


باارك الله فيج غناتي

تسميع طيب ولا خطأ 

ويزاج الله الف خير وان شاء الله دايما يكون تسميعج بهالمستوى  :Smile: 

ومسموحه حبيبتي

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون *واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون *كم تركوا من جنات وعيون *و زروع ومقام كريم *ونعمه كانوا فيها فاكهين *كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين *فما بكت عليهم السماء والاض وما كانوا منظرين *ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين *من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين *ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين *و آتيناهم من الآيات ما فيه بلاء مبين )
> 
> شو رايج بالتسميع اللي ما فيه ولا غلطة



 :Smile:  لا شي غلط  :Smile: 

وان شاء الله يكون تسميعج المره اليايه بدون ولا خطأ حبيبتي

وتسلمين على مجهودج الطيب غناتي بارك الله فيج

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*تسميع الأخت الغاليه ملاذ الروح*


أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم...

" وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون (21) فدعا ربه أن هؤلآء قومٌ مجرمون (22) فأَسرِ بعبادي ليلاً إنكم متبعون (23) واتركِ البحر رهْواً إنهم جندٌ مغرقون (24) كم تركوا من جناتً وعيون (25) وزروعٍ ومقامٍ كريم (26) ونعْمةٍ كانوا فيها فاكهين (27) كذلك وأورثناها قوماً آخرين (28) فما بكت عليهمُ السماءُ والأرضُ وما كانوا منظرين (29) ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيلَ من العذابِ المهين (30) من فرْعوْنَ إنهُ كان عالياً من المسرفين (31) ولقد اخترناهم على علمٍ على العالمين (32) وءاتيناهم من الآيات ما فيه بلاؤٌا مبين (33) إن هؤلاء ليقولون (34) إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحنُ بمنشرين (35) فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين (36) أهم خيرٌ أم قوم تبعٍ والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين (37) وما خلقنا السمواتِ والأرضَ وما بينهما لاعبين (38) ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لايعلمون(39)...

بارك الله فيج على التسميع الطيب غناتي

تسميع طيب ولا خطأ ودايما اني مميزه فالتسميع  :Smile: 
الله يحفظج ويجعلج من حفظت القرآن حبوبه  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*خواتي الغاليات




الي ما سمعن للحين 





انا اتريا التسميع فديتكن




*

----------


## بنت العرب2009

:SalamAlikom: 

اشحالكن خواتي؟؟؟؟
أدري إني داشه عرض
بس شدت انتباهي الأخت "فشفاشة"
بعد الإنتهاء من التسميع كاتبه "صدق الله العظيم"
وهذا "بدعه"
ما ورد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أصحابه قول "صدق الله العظيم" بعد الإنتهاء من القراءة
وفي موضوع كامل عن "حكم قول: صدق الله العظيم" امنزلينه الخوات يزاهن الله خير


ويزاكن الله خير
ووفقكن جميع
 :Sobhan:

----------


## روح طموحه

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
و إن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون
فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون
فاسر بعبادي ليلاً انكم متبعون
و اترك البحر رهواً إنهم جند مغرقون
كم تركوا من جنات و عيون
و زروع و مقام كريم
و نعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين
كذلك أورثناها قوماً آخرين
فما بكت عليه السماء و الارض و ما كانوا منظرين
و لقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين
من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين
و لقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين

" آسفه ع التأخير "

----------


## الأمــ كبيرــل

~~ أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ~~

فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون (22) فأسر بعبادي ليلا أنكم متبعون (23) وأترك البحر رهوا أنهم جند مغرقون (24) كم تركوا من جنات وعيون (25) وزروع ومقام كريم (26) ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين (27) كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين (28) فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين (29) ولقد نجينا بني آسرائيل من العذاب المهين (30) من فرعون أنه كان عاليا من المسرفين (31) ولقد أخترناهم على علم على العالمين (32) وآتيناهم من الأيات ما فيه بلاؤا مبين (33) أن هؤلاء ليقولون (34)

~ حسبك ~
~ والسموحه ع التأخير ~

~ اممممـ   :Frown:  >>> اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي نسل الصقور ~~
~~ اللهم رب الناس مذهب البأس اشف أنت الشافي لا شافي إلا أنت ~~

----------


## دندش

فشفوشه سوري التأخير
وهذا تسميعي
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوما مجرمون
فأسري بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون
وإترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون
كم تركوا من جنات وعيون
و زروع ومقام كريم
ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين
كذلك وأورثناهم قوم آخرين
فما بكت السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين
ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين
من قوم فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين
ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين
وآتينهم من الآيات ما فيه بلاء مبين

[COLOR="SeaGreen"[/COLOR]

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> و إن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون
> فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون
> فــأسر بعبادي ليلاً إنكم متبعون
> و اترك البحر رهواً إنهم جند مغرقون
> كم تركوا من جنات و عيون
> و زروع و مقام كريم
> و نعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين
> كذلك و أورثناها قوماً آخرين
> ...


بارك الله فيج غناتي عالتسميع الطيب

وأسفج مقبول حبوبه  :Smile: 

والله يجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> ~~ أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ~~
> 
> فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون (22) فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون (23) واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون (24) كم تركوا من جنات وعيون (25) وزروع ومقام كريم (26) ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين (27) كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين (28) فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين (29) ولقد نجينا بني آسرائيل من العذاب المهين (30) من فرعون أنه كان عاليا من المسرفين (31) ولقد أخترناهم على علم على العالمين (32) وآتيناهم من الأيات ما فيه بلاء مبين (33) أن هؤلاء ليقولون (34)
> 
> ~ حسبك ~
> ~ والسموحه ع التأخير ~
> 
> ~ اممممـ   >>> اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي نسل الصقور ~~
> ~~ اللهم رب الناس مذهب البأس اشف أنت الشافي لا شافي إلا أنت ~~



بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب حبوبه

بس جم همزه كانت ف غير موضعها  :Smile:  وان شاء الله التسميع الياي بدون أي غلط  :Smile: 

ومسموحه بالحل فديتج

والله يشفي الاخت نسل الصقور

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> فشفوشه سوري التأخير
> وهذا تسميعي
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوما مجرمون
> فأسري بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون
> واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون
> كم تركوا من جنات وعيون
> و زروع ومقام كريم
> ...


بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب 

بس عله الهمزه تلاحقكن كلكن  :Smile: 

وان شاء الله التسميع الياي يكون بدون التعليقات الي باللون الاحمر  :Smile: 

والله يوفقج

----------


## ضي عيني

أعوذ بالله من الشيطن الرجيم 
فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون واتك البحر رهوا إنهم جندا مغرقون كم تركوا من جنات وعيون وزروع ومقام كريم ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين كذلك وأورثنها قوم أخرين فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وماكانوا منظرين ولقد نجينا بني أسرائيل من العذاب المهين من فرعون أنه كان عاليا من المسرفين ولقد أخترناهم على علم على العالمين وآتيناهم من الأيات مافيه بلاء مبين اسمحولي أخرت في التسميع لانه اليوم رجعت من أبوظبي  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطن الرجيم 
> فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون واتــرك البحر رهوا إنهم جندا مغرقون كم تركوا من جنات وعيون وزروع ومقام كريم ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين كذلك وأورثنــاها قومــا [COLOR="red"]آ /COLOR]خرين فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وماكانوا منظرين ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين من فرعون أنه كان عاليا من المسرفين ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين وآتيناهم من الآيات مافيه بلاء مبين اسمحولي أخرت في التسميع لانه اليوم رجعت من أبوظبي


بارك الله فيج عالتسميع

ومسموحه والحمدلله عالسلامه

بس ان شاء الله المره اليايه تنتبهين على مواضع الهمزه 

ويزاج الله خير والله يجعلج من حفظت القرآن

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*تسميع الاخت الغاليه 

غزاله مجروحه*




> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " حم (1) والكتاب المبين (2) إنآ أنزلناه في ليلة مباركةٍ 
> إنا كنا منذرين (3) فيها يُفرقُ كل أمرٍ حكيم (4) 
> أمراً من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين (5) رحمةً من ربك إنه 
> هو السميع العليم (6) رب السماوات والأرض ومابينهما إن 
> كنتم موقنين (7) لآ إله إلا هو يحي ويميت 
> ربكم ورب آبآئكم الأولين (8) بل هم في شكٍ يلعبون (9) 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


بااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيج حبوبه

ويزاج الله خير عالتسميع الطيب فديتج  :Smile: 

والله يحفظج ويوفقج

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

اللـــهم آآمييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين...


وياااااااااج فشفاااااشه ربي يرزقج على قد نيـــتج ياااارب  :Smile: 



اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطاااااااااانك

----------


## هيوووونه

السلام عليكم ...

انا اليوم بسمع حسب الجدول الي محددتنه لي من الايه 11 الي الايه 20 وان شالله الباقي يوم الجمعه 



اعوذبالله من الشيطان الرجيم

يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم 
ربنا أكشف عنا العذاب انا مؤمنون
أنى لهم الذكرى وقد جاءهم رسول أمين 
ثم تولو عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون
إنا كاشفو العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون 
يوم نبطش البطشه الكبرى إنا منتقمون 
ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وجاءهم رسول كريم
ان أدوا إلي عباد الله أني آتيكم بسلطان مبين 
وأني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون

----------


## هيوووونه

ادري خربطت عااادي اعيد التسميع

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

عادي عيوني عيدي التسميع  :Smile:  

اهم شي عندنا يكون التسميع صح  :Smile:  

بارك الله فيج

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> انا اليوم بسمع حسب الجدول الي محددتنه لي من الايه 11 الي الايه 20 وان شالله الباقي يوم الجمعه 
> 
> 
> 
> اعوذبالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم 
> ...




اتريا اعاده التسميع حبوبه  :Smile:  بارك الله فيج غناتي

----------


## بنت الصحراء

يزاج الله خير على ها الشي المفيد

----------


## هيوووونه

إعــــــــــاده التسميع ....
اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 



يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم 
ربنا أكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون 
أنى لهم الذكرى وقد جاءهم رسول مبين 
ثم تولو عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون 
إنى كاشفو العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون 
يوم نبطش البطشه الكبرى إنا منتقمون 
ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وجاءهم رسول كريم 
أن أدو إلي عباد الله إني لكم رسول أمين 
وأن لا تعلو على الله إني اتيكم بسلطان مبين 
وأني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون

----------


## كلمه طيبه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
إن هؤلاء ليقولون إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين
فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين
أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين
وما خلقنا السموات والأرض ومابينهما لاعبين
ماخلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لايعلمون 
إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين
يوم لايغني مولى عن مولى شيئا ولا هم ينصرون
إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم
إن شجرة الزقوم 
طعام الأثيم
كالمهل يغلي في البطون 
كغلي الحميم

----------


## منوه الحلوه

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
إن هؤلاء ليقولون *
إن هى إلا موتننا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين *
فأتوا بابائنا إن كنتم صادقين *
أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمون *
وما خلقنا السموات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين *
ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن اكثرهم لايعلمون *
إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين *
يوم لا يغنى مولى عن مولى شيئا ولاهم يبصرون *
إلا رحمة من ربك إنه هو العزيز الرحيم *
إن شجرت الزقوم *
طعام الأثيم *
كالمهل يغلى في البطون *
كغلى الحميم *

----------


## روزه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إن هؤلاء ليقولون * إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين * فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صدقين * أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين * وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين * ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون * إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين * يوم لا يغني مولا عن مولا شيئا ولا هم ينصرون * إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم * إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم * كالمهل يغلي في البطون * كغلي الحميم *

----------


## m7d-shraty

**** آمٌٍَـمٌٍَـمٌٍَـمٌٍَـ
كُـنٍـتُـ آبٌـآ آسٍـمٍـعُـ آوٍل وٍحٌـِدَة بٌـسٌٍُـ ٍلٍلآسٍـَفٍـ مٍـآَفٍـضٍـيًـتًُـ
يًـٍلآ مٍـآعُـٍليًـهُ بٌـسٍـمٍـعُـ مٍـنٍـ 30 ٍليًـنـ 46 عُـسٍـبٌٍـ آمٍـشٍـيًـ وٍيًـآكُـمٍـ 

*****آعُـوٍذِ بُـآللهُـ مٍـنٍـ آلشُـيًـطَآنٍـ آلرٍجَـيًـمٍـ 


*****مٍـنٍـ َفٍـرٍعُـوٍنٍـ إنٍـهُـ گآنٍـ عُـآليًـآ مٍـنٍـ آلمٍـسِـرٍفٍـيًـنٍـ * وٍلَقِـدُ آخٍـتِـرٍنٍـآهُـمٍـ عُـلىٍ عُـلمٍـ عُـلىٍ آلعُـآلمٍـيًـنٍـ * وٍأتِـآيًـنٍـآهُـمٍـ مٍـنٍـ آلأيًـآتِـ مٍـآَفٍـيًـهُـآ بُـلآؤ مٍـبُـيًـنٍـ * إنٍـ هُـؤلآء ليًـَقِـوٍلوٍنٍـ * إنٍـ هُـيًـ إلآ مٍـوٍتِـتِـنٍـآ آلأوٍلىٍ * وٍمٍـآنٍـحِـنٍـ بُـمٍـنٍـشُـرٍيًـنٍـ*فٍـأتِـوٍ بُـئآبُـآئنٍـآ إنٍـ گنٍـتِـمٍـ صِـآدُقِـيًـنٍـ * أهُـمٍـ خير أمٍـ َقِـوٍمٍـ تِـبُـعُـ وٍآلذِيًـنٍـ مٍـنٍـ َقِـبُـلهُـمٍـ أهُـلگنٍـآهُـمٍـ إنٍـهُـمٍـ گآنٍـوٍ مٍـجَـرٍمٍـيًـنٍـ * وٍمٍـآخٍـلَقِـنٍـآ آلسِـمٍـوٍآتِـ وٍآلأرٍضَـ وٍمٍـآبُـيًـنٍـهُـمٍـآ لآعُـبُـيًـنٍـ * وٍمٍـآ خٍـلَقِـنٍـآهُـمٍـآ إلآ بُـآلحِـَقِـ وٍلگنٍـ أگثَـرٍهُـمٍـ لآيًـعُـلمٍـوٍنٍـ * إنٍـ يًـوٍمٍـ آلَفٍـصِـل مٍـيًـَقِـآتِـهُـمٍـ أجَـمٍـعُـيًـنٍـ * يًـوٍمٍـ لآ يًـغٌـنٍـيًـ مٍـوٍلىٍ عُـنٍـ مٍـوٍلىٍ شُـيًـئآ وٍلآهُـمٍـ يًـنٍـصِـرٍوٍنٍـ * إلآ مٍـنٍـ رٍحِـمٍـ الله إنٍـهُـ هُـوٍ آلعُـزٍيًـزٍ آلرٍحِـيًـمٍـ * إنٍـ شُـجَـرٍة آلزٍقِـوٍمٍـ طَعُـآمٍـ آلأثَـيًـمٍـ * گآلمٍـهُـل يًـغٌـلىٍ َفٍـيًـ آلبُـطَوٍنٍـ * گغٌـليًـ آلحِـمٍـيًـمٍـ *

*****

----------


## ضي عيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إن هؤلاء ليقولون إن هي الإ موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين وما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا ولا ينصرون إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الإثيم كا المهل يغلى في البطون كغلي الحميم

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> إعــــــــــاده التسميع ....
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> 
> 
> يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم 
> ربنا أكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون 
> أنى لهم الذكرى وقد جاءهم رسول مبين 
> ثم تولو عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون 
> ...



بارك الله فيج عالتسميع والمجهود غناتي 

تسميع طيب  :Smile: 

وان شاء الله يكون دايما بهالمستوى  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
> إن هؤلاء ليقولون إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين
> فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين
> أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين
> وما خلقنا السموات والأرض ومابينهما لاعبين
> ماخلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لايعلمون 
> إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين
> يوم لايغني مولى عن مولى شيئا ولا هم ينصرون
> إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم
> ...


بارك الله فيج

اول تسميع طيب وكامل وبدون أخطاء

الله يثبتج حبوبه ويزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إن هؤلاء ليقولون * إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين * فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صــادقين * أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين * وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين * ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون * إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين * يوم لا يغني مولا عن مولا شيئا ولا هم ينصرون * إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم * إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم * كالمهل يغلي في البطون * كغلي الحميم *



بارك الله فيج غناتي عالتسميع الطيب  :Smile: 


ماشالله هالاسبوع بدايته طيبه  :Smile:  وعساه دوم

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> **** آمٌٍَـمٌٍَـمٌٍَـمٌٍَـ
> كُـنٍـتُـ آبٌـآ آسٍـمٍـعُـ آوٍل وٍحٌـِدَة بٌـسٌٍُـ ٍلٍلآسٍـَفٍـ مٍـآَفٍـضٍـيًـتًُـ
> يًـٍلآ مٍـآعُـٍليًـهُ بٌـسٍـمٍـعُـ مٍـنٍـ 30 ٍليًـنـ 46 عُـسٍـبٌٍـ آمٍـشٍـيًـ وٍيًـآكُـمٍـ 
> 
> *****آعُـوٍذِ بُـآللهُـ مٍـنٍـ آلشُـيًـطَآنٍـ آلرٍجَـيًـمٍـ 
> 
> 
> *****مٍـنٍـ َفٍـرٍعُـوٍنٍـ إنٍـهُـ گآنٍـ عُـآليًـآ مٍـنٍـ آلمٍـسِـرٍفٍـيًـنٍـ * وٍلَقِـدُ آخٍـتِـرٍنٍـآهُـمٍـ عُـلىٍ عُـلمٍـ عُـلىٍ آلعُـآلمٍـيًـنٍـ * وٍأتِـآيًـنٍـآهُـمٍـ مٍـنٍـ آلأيًـآتِـ مٍـآَفٍـيًـهُـآ بُـلآؤ مٍـبُـيًـنٍـ * إنٍـ هُـؤلآء ليًـَقِـوٍلوٍنٍـ * إنٍـ هُـيًـ إلآ مٍـوٍتِـتِـنٍـآ آلأوٍلىٍ * وٍمٍـآنٍـحِـنٍـ بُـمٍـنٍـشُـرٍيًـنٍـ*فٍـأتِـوٍ بُـآبُـآئنٍـآ إنٍـ گنٍـتِـمٍـ صِـآدُقِـيًـنٍـ * أهُـمٍـ خير أمٍـ َقِـوٍمٍـ تِـبُـعُـ وٍآلذِيًـنٍـ مٍـنٍـ َقِـبُـلهُـمٍـ أهُـلگنٍـآهُـمٍـ إنٍـهُـمٍـ گآنٍـوٍ مٍـجَـرٍمٍـيًـنٍـ * وٍمٍـآخٍـلَقِـنٍـآ آلسِـمٍـوٍآتِـ وٍآلأرٍضَـ وٍمٍـآبُـيًـنٍـهُـمٍـآ لآعُـبُـيًـنٍـ * وٍمٍـآ خٍـلَقِـنٍـآهُـمٍـآ إلآ بُـآلحِـَقِـ وٍلگنٍـ أگثَـرٍهُـمٍـ لآيًـعُـلمٍـوٍنٍـ * إنٍـ يًـوٍمٍـ آلَفٍـصِـل مٍـيًـَقِـآتِـهُـمٍـ أجَـمٍـعُـيًـنٍـ * يًـوٍمٍـ لآ يًـغٌـنٍـيًـ مٍـوٍلىٍ عُـنٍـ مٍـوٍلىٍ شُـيًـئآ وٍلآهُـمٍـ يًـنٍـصِـرٍوٍنٍـ * إلآ مٍـنٍـ رٍحِـمٍـ الله إنٍـهُـ هُـوٍ آلعُـزٍيًـزٍ آلرٍحِـيًـمٍـ * إنٍـ شُـجَـرٍة آلزٍقِـوٍمٍـ طَعُـآمٍـ آلأثَـيًـمٍـ * گآلمٍـهُـل يًـغٌـلىٍ َفٍـيًـ آلبُـطَوٍنٍـ * گغٌـليًـ آلحِـمٍـيًـمٍـ *
> 
> *****


بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب  :Smile:  

دخولج متأخر فالمجموعه لكن ماشاء الله عليج تسميع رائع ودايما متميزه  :Smile: 

عساج دوم حبوبه  :Smile:  بالتوفيق

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> إن هؤلاء ليقولون إن هي الإ موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين وما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا ولا هم ينصرون إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الإثيم كا المهل يغلى في البطون كغلي الحميم


بارك الله فيج غناتي عالتسميع الطيب  :Smile: 

وطبعا شي تقدم فالتسميع بدون أخطاء وان شاء الله دايما تسميعج يكون بهالمستوى حبوبه

والله يوفقج  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*تسميع الأخت الغاليه 

ملاذ الروح* 





> " إنّ يومَ الفصلِ ميقاتُهُمْ أجمعين (40) يومَ لايغني مولىً عن مولىً شيئاً ولاهم ينصرون (41) إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيزُ الرحيم (42) إن شجرتَ الزقوم(43) طعام الأثيم (44) كالمهل يغلي في البطون(45) كغلي الحميم (46) خذوه فاعْتِلوه إلى سواء الجحيم (47) ثم صبوا فوق رأسهِ من عذابِ الحميم (48) ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم (49) إن هذا ما كنتم به تمْتَرون (50) إن المتقين في مقامٍ أمين (51) في جناتٍ وعيونٍ (52) يلبسون من سندس واستبرقٍ متقابلين (53) كذلك وزوجناهم بحورٍ عين (54) يدعون فيها بكل فاكهةٍ ءامنين (55) لايذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم (56) فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم (57) فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون (56) فارتقِبْ إنهم مرْتقبون(57)


*بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب يا ملاذ

وماشاء الله عليج تسميعج طيب بدون أخطاء

وطبعا تهنئه للأخت الغاليه ملاذ لأنها انتهت من حفظت السورة كامله 

بارك الله فيج غناتي ونترقب وجودج ويشرفنا تكونين فالجزء الثاني من الحفظ  

اسعدني تواجدج معانا يزاج الله خير والله يجعلج من حفظت القرآن حبوبه*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> إن هؤلاء ليقولون *
> إن هى إلا موتننا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين *
> فأتوا بابائنا إن كنتم صادقين *
> أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمــيــن *
> وما خلقنا السموات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين *
> ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن اكثرهم لايعلمون *
> إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين *
> يوم لا يغنى مولى عن مولى شيئا ولاهم يـــنـــصرون *
> ...


بارك الله فيج حبوبه 

وان شاء الله المره اليايه يكون تسميع بدون أخطاء  :Smile:  

واذا تبين تعيدين التسميع عادي فديتج  :Smile: 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## الشتلية

*أسفه للتأخير .. 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

( إن هؤلاء ليقولون ـ إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين ـ فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صــادقين ـ أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين ـ وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين ـ ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون ـ إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين ـ يوم لا يغني مولا عن مولا شيئا ولا هم ينصرون ـ إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم ـ إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم ـ كالمهل يغلي في البطون ـ كغلي الحميم ) 


..*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> *أسفه للتأخير .. 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> ( إن هؤلاء ليقولون ـ إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين ـ فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صــادقين ـ أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين ـ وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين ـ ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون ـ إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين ـ يوم لا يغني مولا عن مولا شيئا ولا هم ينصرون ـ إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم ـ إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم ـ كالمهل يغلي في البطون ـ كغلي الحميم ) 
> 
> 
> 
> *



بارك الله فيج شتول عالتسميع الطيب

ولا خطأ  :Smile:  والله يثبتج على هالتسميع الحلو

ويزاج الله خير

----------


## ضي عيني

> بارك الله فيج غناتي عالتسميع الطيب 
> 
> وطبعا شي تقدم فالتسميع بدون أخطاء وان شاء الله دايما تسميعج يكون بهالمستوى حبوبه
> 
> والله يوفقج


الحمد الله  :Smile:  استاااااااااااااااااانست  :Smile:

----------


## الشتلية

> بارك الله فيج شتول عالتسميع الطيب
> 
> ولا خطأ  والله يثبتج على هالتسميع الحلو
> 
> ويزاج الله خير


*ريحتي قلبي *

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*تسميع الاخت الغاليه

مرموووووووووووم*




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> إن هؤلاء ليقولون .إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى ومانحن بمنشرين .فأتوا بئابائنا إن كنتم صادقين .أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين .وماخلقنا السموات والأر ض ومابينهما لاعبين ..ماخلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون ..إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين ..يوم لا يغنى مولى عن مولى شيئا ولا هم ينصرون .إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم .إن شجرت الزقوم .طعام الأثيم. كالمهل يغلي في البطون. كغلي الحميم .
> 
> 
> اسفه فشفش على التأخير ^_^"



*ماشاء الله عليج

بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب مرمومتي

والله يثبتج على الحفظ حبوبه

ولا تتأخرين مره ثانيه هههههههه تهديد اوكي 

الله يوفقج*

----------


## منوه الحلوه

أاعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
إن هؤلاء ليقولون *
إن هى إلا موتننا الأولى ومانحن بمنشرين *
فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين *
أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين *
وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين *
ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لايعلمون *
إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين *
يوم لا يغنى مولى عن مولى شيئا ولا هم ينصرون * إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزير الرحيم *
إن شجرت الزقوم *
طعام الأثيم *
كالمهل يغلى في البطون * 
كغلى الحميم *

----------


## باميلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إن هؤلاء ليقولون إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صدقين أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين يوم لا يغني مولا عن مولا شيئا ولا هم ينصرون إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم كالمهل يغلي في البطون كغلي الحميم

----------


## كلمه طيبه

> بارك الله فيج
> 
> اول تسميع طيب وكامل وبدون أخطاء
> 
> الله يثبتج حبوبه ويزاج الله خير


الله يجعلنا وإياكم من السابقين والأولين في حفظ كتاب الله سبحانه وتعالى..
والله يرزقنا حفظه والعمل بما فيه..
مشكورة يافش فش..ع التصحيح وع المتابعة..
والله يرزقج كل خير دنيا وآخرة..

----------


## m7d-shraty

> بارك الله فيج عالتسميع الطيب  
> 
> دخولج متأخر فالمجموعه لكن ماشاء الله عليج تسميع رائع ودايما متميزه 
> 
> عساج دوم حبوبه  بالتوفيق



*****تـسـلمـيـنـ حبيبتي عـ مـجـهـووودجـ آلليـ تـسـووويـهـ ويـآنـآ 

ربـيـ يـوفـقـنـآآآآآ ويـآآآآآآآآآآجـ يـآلغـلآ 
و آنـ شـآء آللهـ يـكـووونـ فـ مـيـزآنـ حـسـنـآتـجـ غـنـآآآآتـيـ

----------


## *القطريه*

السلام عليكم ... 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(و آتيناهم من الآيات مافيه بلاء مبين, إن هؤلاء ليقولون إن هي إلاموتتنا الأولى ومانحن بمنشرين,
فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين, أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم ,
إنهم كانوا قوماً مجرمين, وماخلقنا السموات والأرض ومابينهما لاعبين 
ماخلقناهم إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لايعلمون, إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين
يوم لايغني مولى عن مولى شيئاً ولاينصرون, إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم ,
إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم كالمهل يغلي في البطون كغلي الحميم خذوه فاعتلوه 
إلى سواء الجحيم ذق إنك انت العزيز الكريم....)))))))

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> السلام عليكم ... 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (و آتيناهم من الآيات مافيه بلاء مبين, إن هؤلاء ليقولون إن هي إلاموتتنا الأولى ومانحن بمنشرين,
> فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين, أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم ,
> إنهم كانوا مجرمين, وماخلقنا السموات والأرض ومابينهما لاعبين 
> ماخلقناهم إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لايعلمون, إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين
> يوم لايغني مولى عن مولى شيئاً ولاينصرون, إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم ,
> إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم كالمهل يغلي في البطون كغلي الحميم خذوه فاعتلوه 
> إلى سواء الجحيم ....)))))))



بارك الله فيج عيوني عالتسميع الطيب

والله يوفقج حبوبه  :Smile:

----------


## الأمــ كبيرــل

(( أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ))

إن هؤلاء ليقولون (34) إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين (35) فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين (36) أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم لعلهم يتقون (37) وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إن كنتم لاعبين (38) ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون (39) إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين (40) يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا ولاهم ينصرون(41) إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم(42) إن شجرت الزقوم (43) طعام الأثيم (44) كل مغلي يغلي في الوجوه (45) كغلي الحميم (46) خذوه فعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم (47) ثم صبوه فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم (48) ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم (49) إن هذا ما كنتم به تمترون (50) إن المتقين في مقام أمين (51) في جنات وعيون (52) يلبسون ثيابا من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين (53) كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين (54) يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة أمنين (55) لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتت الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم (56) فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم (57) فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون (58) فإرتقب إنهم مرتقبون (59)

ــــــــــــــ

~ السموحه ع التأخير  :Frown:  توني حفظت  :Frown:  ]]...

~ اممـ , جني واايد مغلطه  :Frown:  ]]..


~ استغفر الله , كتبت غلط >> أوييه نسيت :Frown:  ]]..

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أاعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> إن هؤلاء ليقولون *
> إن هى إلا موتننا الأولى ومانحن بمنشرين *
> فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين *
> أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين *
> وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين *
> ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لايعلمون *
> إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين *
> يوم لا يغنى مولى عن مولى شيئا ولا هم ينصرون * إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزير الرحيم *
> ...



ماشاءالله عليج يامنوه الحلوة على هالتسميع  :Smile: 

والله يوفقج حبوبه  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إن هؤلاء ليقولون إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا ولا هم ينصرون إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم كالمهل يغلي في البطون كغلي الحميم



يزاج الله خير على هالتسميع الطيب  :Smile: 

والله يوفقج حبوبه  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> (( أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ))
> 
> إن هؤلاء ليقولون (34) إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين (35) فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين (36) أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين (37) وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين (38) ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون (39) إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين (40) يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا ولاهم ينصرون(41) إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم(42) إن شجرت الزقوم (43) طعام الأثيم (44) كالمهل يغلي في البطون (45) كغلي الحميم (46) خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم (47) ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم (48) ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم (49) إن هذا ما كنتم به تمترون (50) إن المتقين في مقام أمين (51) في جنات وعيون (52) يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين (53) كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين (54) يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة أمنين (55) لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم (56) فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم (57) فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون (58) فإرتقب إنهم مرتقبون (59)
> 
> ــــــــــــــ
> 
> ~ السموحه ع التأخير  توني حفظت  ]]...
> 
> ~ اممـ , جني واايد مغلطه  ]]..
> ...


بارك الله فيج حبوبه  :Smile: 

فديتج التسميع فيه اخطاء تقدرين عيوني تعيدينه وان شاء الله يكون بلا اخطاء  :Smile: 

ويزاج الله خير :Smile:

----------


## دندش

أنا ييييييييت

سوري تأخرت
بس مستأذنه


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إن هؤلاء ليقولون 
إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين
فإتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين
أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين
وما خلقنا السموات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين
وما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون
إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين
يوم لا يغني مولا عن مولا شيئا ولا هم ينصرون
إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم
إن شجرت الزقوم
طعام الأثيم
كالمهل يغلي في البطون
كغلي الحميم





يارب مايكون عندي ولا خطا

 :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أنا ييييييييت
> 
> سوري تأخرت
> بس مستأذنه
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إن هؤلاء ليقولون 
> ...



بارك الله فيج عيوني

اكيد ولا خطأ بس زياده الواو قبل (ما خلقناهم إلا بالحق) 

يزاج الله خير عالتسميع الطيب دندوشه  :Smile: 

والله يوفق

----------


## وردة الحكم

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم )
( إن هؤلاء ليقولون *إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين *فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين* أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين *وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين *ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون *إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين* يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا ولا هم ينصرون *إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم* إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم* كالمهل يغلي في البطون كغلي الحميم )


فش فش امس ان حفظتها بس نسيت اسمعها اسمحيلي ومرة ثانية بحاول قد ما اقدر اني ما اتأخر 

يالله قولي صع خطا ؟؟

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم )
> ( إن هؤلاء ليقولون *إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين *فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين* أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين *وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين *ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون *إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين* يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا ولا هم ينصرون *إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم* إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم* كالمهل يغلي في البطون كغلي الحميم )
> 
> 
> فش فش امس ان حفظتها بس نسيت اسمعها اسمحيلي ومرة ثانية بحاول قد ما اقدر اني ما اتأخر 
> 
> يالله قولي صع خطا ؟؟



بارك الله فيج عيوني

تسميع طيب ولا خطأ ماشاء الله

وان شاء الله هالاسبوع الكل يلتزم بما انه اخر اسبوع

والله يوفقكم جميعا عيوني  :Smile:

----------


## الأمــ كبيرــل

(( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ))

حم (1) والكتاب المبين (2) إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين (3) فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم (4) أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين (5) رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم (6) رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين (7) لا إله إلا هو يحي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين (8) بل هم في شك يلعبون ( 9)فإرتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين (10) يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم (11) ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب إنا كنا مؤمنين ( 12) إنى لهم أذكرى وقد جائهم رسول مبين (13) ثم تولوا عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون (14) إنى كاشفوا العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون (15) يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون (16) ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وقد جائهم رسول كريم (17) إن أدوا إلي عباد الله إني لكم رسول أمين(18) وإن لا تعلوا على الله إني آتيكم بسلطان مبين (19) وإني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون (20) وإن لم تأمنوا لي فأعتزلون (21) فدعا ربه إن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون (22) فإسر بعبادي ليلا أنكم قوم متبعون (23) وأترك البحر رهوا أنهم جند مغرقون  (24) كم تركوا من جنات وعيون (25) وزروع ومقام كريم (26) ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين (27)كذلك وأورثناها قوم آخرين (28) فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين (29) ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين (30) من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين (31) ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين (32) وآتيناهم من الآيات ما فيه بلاؤا مبين (33) إن هؤلاء ليقولون (34) إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين (35) وآتوا بآبائنا ان كنتم صادقين (36) أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم إهلكناهم إتهم كانوا مجرمين (37) وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لا عبين (38) ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولاكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون (39) إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجميعن (40) يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا ولا هم ينصرون (41) إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم (42) إن شجرة الزقوم (43) طعام الأثيم (44) كلمهلي يغلي في البطون (45) كغلي الحميم (46) خذوه فإعتلوه إلي سواء الجحيم (47) ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم (48) ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم (49) إن هذا ما كنتم به تمترون (50) إن المتقين في مقام أمين (51) في جنات وعيون (52) يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين (53) كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين (54) يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة أمنين (55) لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم (56) فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم (57) فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون (58) فأرتقب أنهم مرتقبون (59)



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



~ فشفاشه وأنا كنت أسمع جان تتبادى عليه بنت عموه , وتمت إلي تهبد  :Frown:  , وما قدرت أسمع زين  :Frown:  , يعني لازم هل الأغلآلآط >> تلاحقني تلآلآحقني  :Frown:  > وزمن طويل]].

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> (( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ))
> 
> حم (1) والكتاب المبين (2) إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين (3) فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم (4) أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين (5) رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم (6) رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين (7) لا إله إلا هو يحي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين (8) بل هم في شك يلعبون ( 9)فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين (10) يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم (11) ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون( 12) أنى لهم الذكرى وقد جائهم رسول مبين (13) ثم تولوا عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون (14) إنا كاشفوا العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون (15) يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون (16) ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وجائهم رسول كريم (17) أن أدوا إلي عباد الله إني لكم رسول أمين(18) وأن لا تعلوا على الله إني آتيكم بسلطان مبين (19) وإني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون (20) وإن لم تأمنوا لي فاعتزلون (21) فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون (22) فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم قوم متبعون (23) واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون  (24) كم تركوا من جنات وعيون (25) وزروع ومقام كريم (26) ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين (27)كذلك وأورثناها قوم آخرين (28) فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين (29) ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين (30) من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين (31) ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين (32) وآتيناهم من الآيات ما فيه بلاؤا مبين (33) إن هؤلاء ليقولون (34) إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين (35) فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين (36) أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إتهم كانوا مجرمين (37) وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لا عبين (38) ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولاكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون (39) إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجميعن (40) يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا ولا هم ينصرون (41) إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم (42) إن شجرة الزقوم (43) طعام الأثيم (44) كالمهل  يغلي في البطون (45) كغلي الحميم (46) خذوه فاعتلوه إلي سواء الجحيم (47) ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم (48) ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم (49) إن هذا ما كنتم به تمترون (50) إن المتقين في مقام أمين (51) في جنات وعيون (52) يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين (53) كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين (54) يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة أمنين (55) لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم (56) فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم (57) فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون (58) فأرتقب أنهم مرتقبون (59)
> 
> 
> 
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> 
> ...


ماشاءالله عليج يالامل الكبير سمّعتي السورة كامله ولو انه فيها بعض الاخطاء  :Smile:  لو ماستعيلتي حبوبه عشان يكون التسميع دون اخطاء :Smile: 
بارك الله فيج وربي يثبت الحفظ عندج  :Smile: 

والله يوفقج دنيا وآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*تسميع الاخت الغاليه 

روووووووووووزه*





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم * ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم * ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم * إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون * إن المتقين في مقام أمين * في جنات وعيون *
> يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين * كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين * يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين * لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم * فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم * فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون * فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون *




*بااارك الله فيج

من اول يوم سمعتي فيه الى اخر يوم 

وماشاء الله عليج دايما تسميعج طيب ورائع  وحضورج بالوقت انسانه مميزه بتفاعلج ونشاطج 

يزاج الله الف خير على جهدج وعلى تميزج الدائم

والله يجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم ان شاء الله ويوفقج ف حياتج ويسعدج دنيا وآخره

تقبلي تحياتي واحترامي غناتي 

*

----------


## روزه

:Ozkorallah: 


> *تسميع الاخت الغاليه 
> 
> روووووووووووزه*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




أشكرج اختي الفاضله على هذا الاطراء والله اني استحيييييييت
بس حبيت احفظ كتاب الله وياكم والحمد لله 
والله يسهل علينا جميع ان شاء الله مع ان بنوتي ماخذه وقتي بس الحمد لله قدرت أحفظ

وحتى ريلي استانس لي وااااااااايد لما قلت له بارك لي حفظت سورة الدخان

والحمد لله كل هذا من فضل ربي ثم من تشجيعج لنا..........

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أشكرج اختي الفاضله على هذا الاطراء والله اني استحيييييييت
> بس حبيت احفظ كتاب الله وياكم والحمد لله 
> والله يسهل علينا جميع ان شاء الله مع ان بنوتي ماخذه وقتي بس الحمد لله قدرت أحفظ
> 
> وحتى ريلي استانس لي وااااااااايد لما قلت له بارك لي حفظت سورة الدخان
> 
> والحمد لله كل هذا من فضل ربي ثم من تشجيعج لنا..........



الحمدلله  :Smile:  وان شاء الله المسيره مستمره ف حفظ كتاب الله 

والله يجعه في ميزان حسناتنا يارب  :Smile: 

والحفظ الثاني باذن الله تعالى راح يكون قريب ان شاء الله

همتكن خواتي الغاليات

واسعدني مشاركتج معاي فالمجموعه  :Smile: 

الله يوفقج حبوبه

----------


## منوه الحلوه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم * 
ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم *
ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم *
إن هذا ما كنتم به تمترون *
إن المتقين في مقام أمين *
في جنات وعيون *
يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين *
كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين *
يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين*
لا يذقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم * فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم
فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون *
فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون *

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم * 
> ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم *
> ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم *
> إن هذا ما كنتم به تمترون *
> إن المتقين في مقام أمين *
> في جنات وعيون *
> يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين *
> كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين *
> ...


*ماشاء الله عليج

وبارك ا لله فيج عيوني

الغلا يايه متأخره وماشاء الله عليج وعلى تسميعج الطيب 


 يعجبني حضورج الدائم ومثابرتج على الحفظ 

واكيد بعد شرفني وجودج ف مجموعتي المتواضعه 

والله يجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم ويسعدج ويوفقج دنيا وآخره يارب 


تقبلي تحياتي غناتي  

اختج فشفوووووووش

*

----------


## منوه الحلوه

> *ماشاء الله عليج
> 
> وبارك ا لله فيج عيوني
> 
> الغلا يايه متأخره وماشاء الله عليج وعلى تسميعج الطيب 
> 
> 
>  يعجبني حضورج الدائم ومثابرتج على الحفظ 
> 
> ...


مشكوره أخت وهذا من فضل ربي إن حفظت السورة والله يحفظج

----------


## m7d-shraty

** ... آمٍَمٍَمٍَ ....
آسِمٍَحِيًليً َفٍشَُفٍشُ بُسِمٍَعُ آلسِوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍرٍة گآمٍَلة لآنٍيً يًمٍَگنٍ مٍَآَقٍِدُرٍ آحِدُرٍ يًوٍمٍَ آليًمٍَعُة .... 

 بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ


حم (1) وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ (2) إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنذِرِينَ (3) فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ (4) أَمْراً مِنْ عِنْدِنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ (5) رَحْمَةً مِنْ رَبِّكَ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (6) رَبِّ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُوقِنِينَ (7) لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ يُحْيِ وَيُمِيتُ رَبُّكُمْ وَرَبُّ آبَائِكُمْ الأَوَّلِينَ (8) بَلْ هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ يَلْعَبُونَ (9) فَارْتَقِبْ يَوْمَ تَأْتِي السَّمَاءُ بِدُخَانٍ مُبِينٍ (10) يَغْشَى النَّاسَ هَذَا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (11) رَبَّنَا اكْشِفْ عَنَّا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّا مُؤْمِنُونَ (12) أَنَّى لَهُمْ الذِّكْرَى وَقَدْ جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مُبِينٌ (13) ثُمَّ تَوَلَّوْا عَنْهُ وَقَالُوا مُعَلَّمٌ مَجْنُونٌ (14) إِنَّا كَاشِفُوا الْعَذَابِ قَلِيلاً إِنَّكُمْ عَائِدُونَ (15) يَوْمَ نَبْطِشُ الْبَطْشَةَ الْكُبْرَى إِنَّا مُنتَقِمُونَ (16) وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَجَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ كَرِيمٌ (17) أَنْ أَدُّوا إِلَيَّ عِبَادَ اللَّهِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ (18) وَأَنْ لا تَعْلُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنِّي آتِيكُمْ بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ (19) وَإِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُمْ أَنْ تَرْجُمُونِ (20) وَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا لِي فَاعْتَزِلُونِ (21) فَدَعَا رَبَّهُ أَنَّ هَؤُلاءِ قَوْمٌ مُجْرِمُونَ (22) فَأَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي لَيْلاً إِنَّكُمْ مُتَّبَعُونَ (23) وَاتْرُكْ الْبَحْرَ رَهْواً إِنَّهُمْ جُندٌ مُغْرَقُونَ (24) كَمْ تَرَكُوا مِنْ جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (25) وَزُرُوعٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ (26) وَنَعْمَةٍ كَانُوا فِيهَا فَاكِهِينَ 
(27) كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا قَوْماً آخَرِينَ (28) فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ وَمَا كَانُوا مُنظَرِينَ (29) وَلَقَدْ نَجَّيْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ (30) مِنْ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَالِياً مِنْ الْمُسْرِفِينَ (31) وَلَقَدْ اخْتَرْنَاهُمْ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ (32) وَآتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ الآيَاتِ مَا فِيهِ بَلاءٌ مُبِينٌ (33) إِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ لَيَقُولُونَ (34) إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ مَوْتَتُنَا الأُولَى وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمُنشَرِينَ (35) فَأْتُوا بِآبَائِنَا إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (36) أَهُمْ خَيْرٌ أَمْ قَوْمُ تُبَّعٍ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا مُجْرِمِينَ (37) وَمَا خَلَقْنَا السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا لاعِبِينَ (38) مَا خَلَقْنَاهُمَا إِلاَّ بِالْحَقِّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ (39) إِنَّ يَوْمَ الْفَصْلِ مِيقَاتُهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (40) يَوْمَ لا يُغْنِي مَوْلًى عَنْ مَوْلًى شَيْئاً وَلا هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ (41) إِلاَّ مَنْ رَحِمَ اللَّهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ (42) إِنَّ شَجَرَةَ الزَّقُّومِ (43) طَعَامُ الأَثِيمِ (44) كَالْمُهْلِ يَغْلِي فِي الْبُطُونِ (45) كَغَلْيِ الْحَمِيمِ (46) خُذُوهُ فَاعْتِلُوهُ إِلَى سَوَاءِ الْجَحِيمِ (47) ثُمَّ صُبُّوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْحَمِيمِ (48) ذُقْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْكَرِيمُ (49) إِنَّ هَذَا مَا كُنتُمْ بِهِ تَمْتَرُونَ (50) إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي مَقَامٍ أَمِينٍ (51) فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (52) يَلْبَسُونَ مِنْ سُندُسٍ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٍ مُتَقَابِلِينَ (53) كَذَلِكَ وَزَوَّجْنَاهُمْ بِحُورٍ عِينٍ (54) يَدْعُونَ فِيهَا بِكُلِّ فَاكِهَةٍ آمِنِينَ (55) لا يَذُوقُونَ فِيهَا الْمَوْتَ إِلاَّ الْمَوْتَةَ الأُولَى وَوَقَاهُمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ (56) فَضْلاً مِنْ رَبِّكَ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (57) فَإِنَّمَا يَسَّرْنَاهُ بِلِسَانِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ (58) فَارْتَقِبْ إِنَّهُمْ مُرْتَقِبُونَ (59)

****

----------


## ضي عيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
خذوه فاعتلوه إلي سواء الجحيم ثم صبوا فوق رإسه من عذاب الحميم ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون أن المتقين في مقام أمين في جنات وعيون يلبسون من سندس وإسبرق متقابلين يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين لايذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى و وقاهم عذاب الجحيم فضلاً من ربك ذلك هو الفضل العظيم فإنما أرسلناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> ** ... آمٍَمٍَمٍَ ....
> آسِمٍَحِيًليً َفٍشَُفٍشُ بُسِمٍَعُ آلسِوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍرٍة گآمٍَلة لآنٍيً يًمٍَگنٍ مٍَآَقٍِدُرٍ آحِدُرٍ يًوٍمٍَ آليًمٍَعُة .... 
> 
>  بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
> 
> 
> حم (1) وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ (2) إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنذِرِينَ (3) فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ (4) أَمْراً مِنْ عِنْدِنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ (5) رَحْمَةً مِنْ رَبِّكَ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (6) رَبِّ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُوقِنِينَ (7) لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ يُحْيِ وَيُمِيتُ رَبُّكُمْ وَرَبُّ آبَائِكُمْ الأَوَّلِينَ (8) بَلْ هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ يَلْعَبُونَ (9) فَارْتَقِبْ يَوْمَ تَأْتِي السَّمَاءُ بِدُخَانٍ مُبِينٍ (10) يَغْشَى النَّاسَ هَذَا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (11) رَبَّنَا اكْشِفْ عَنَّا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّا مُؤْمِنُونَ (12) أَنَّى لَهُمْ الذِّكْرَى وَقَدْ جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مُبِينٌ (13) ثُمَّ تَوَلَّوْا عَنْهُ وَقَالُوا مُعَلَّمٌ مَجْنُونٌ (14) إِنَّا كَاشِفُوا الْعَذَابِ قَلِيلاً إِنَّكُمْ عَائِدُونَ (15) يَوْمَ نَبْطِشُ الْبَطْشَةَ الْكُبْرَى إِنَّا مُنتَقِمُونَ (16) وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَجَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ كَرِيمٌ (17) أَنْ أَدُّوا إِلَيَّ عِبَادَ اللَّهِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ (18) وَأَنْ لا تَعْلُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنِّي آتِيكُمْ بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ (19) وَإِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُمْ أَنْ تَرْجُمُونِ (20) وَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا لِي فَاعْتَزِلُونِ (21) فَدَعَا رَبَّهُ أَنَّ هَؤُلاءِ قَوْمٌ مُجْرِمُونَ (22) فَأَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي لَيْلاً إِنَّكُمْ مُتَّبَعُونَ (23) وَاتْرُكْ الْبَحْرَ رَهْواً إِنَّهُمْ جُندٌ مُغْرَقُونَ (24) كَمْ تَرَكُوا مِنْ جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (25) وَزُرُوعٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ (26) وَنَعْمَةٍ كَانُوا فِيهَا فَاكِهِينَ 
> (27) كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَا قَوْماً آخَرِينَ (28) فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ وَمَا كَانُوا مُنظَرِينَ (29) وَلَقَدْ نَجَّيْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ (30) مِنْ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَالِياً مِنْ الْمُسْرِفِينَ (31) وَلَقَدْ اخْتَرْنَاهُمْ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ (32) وَآتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ الآيَاتِ مَا فِيهِ بَلاءٌ مُبِينٌ (33) إِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ لَيَقُولُونَ (34) إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ مَوْتَتُنَا الأُولَى وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمُنشَرِينَ (35) فَأْتُوا بِآبَائِنَا إِنْ كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (36) أَهُمْ خَيْرٌ أَمْ قَوْمُ تُبَّعٍ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا مُجْرِمِينَ (37) وَمَا خَلَقْنَا السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا لاعِبِينَ (38) مَا خَلَقْنَاهُمَا إِلاَّ بِالْحَقِّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ (39) إِنَّ يَوْمَ الْفَصْلِ مِيقَاتُهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (40) يَوْمَ لا يُغْنِي مَوْلًى عَنْ مَوْلًى شَيْئاً وَلا هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ (41) إِلاَّ مَنْ رَحِمَ اللَّهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ (42) إِنَّ شَجَرَةَ الزَّقُّومِ (43) طَعَامُ الأَثِيمِ (44) كَالْمُهْلِ يَغْلِي فِي الْبُطُونِ (45) كَغَلْيِ الْحَمِيمِ (46) خُذُوهُ فَاعْتِلُوهُ إِلَى سَوَاءِ الْجَحِيمِ (47) ثُمَّ صُبُّوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْحَمِيمِ (48) ذُقْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْكَرِيمُ (49) إِنَّ هَذَا مَا كُنتُمْ بِهِ تَمْتَرُونَ (50) إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي مَقَامٍ أَمِينٍ (51) فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (52) يَلْبَسُونَ مِنْ سُندُسٍ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٍ مُتَقَابِلِينَ (53) كَذَلِكَ وَزَوَّجْنَاهُمْ بِحُورٍ عِينٍ (54) يَدْعُونَ فِيهَا بِكُلِّ فَاكِهَةٍ آمِنِينَ (55) لا يَذُوقُونَ فِيهَا الْمَوْتَ إِلاَّ الْمَوْتَةَ الأُولَى وَوَقَاهُمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ (56) فَضْلاً مِنْ رَبِّكَ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (57) فَإِنَّمَا يَسَّرْنَاهُ بِلِسَانِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ (58) فَارْتَقِبْ إِنَّهُمْ مُرْتَقِبُونَ (59)
> 
> ****



*ماشاء الله عليج عيوني

وماشاء الله على تسميعج الأكثر من رائع

اخت متميزه فالتسميع وماشاء الله بالحفظ الممتاز بدون اخطاء  ومثل خواتج الباجيات يايه متأخر

لكن ماشاء الله عليج قدرتي بفضل الله سبحانه وبجهدج ومثابرتج على التسميع معانا 

اشكرج من كل قلبي لتسجيلج ف مجموعتي شرفتينا ونورتينا 

والله لا يحرمنا من تواصلج الدائم ومشاركتج 

تقبلي تحياتي عيوني

اختج فشفووووووش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> خذوه فاعتلوه إلي سواء الجحيم ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون إن المتقين في مقام أمين في جنات وعيون يلبسون من سندس وإسبرق متقابلين 
> (كَذَلِكَ وَزَوَّجْنَاهُم بِحُورٍ عِينٍ)
> يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين لايذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى و وقاهم عذاب الجحيم فضلاً من ربك ذلك هو الفضل العظيم فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون


*بارك الله فيج عيوني بس نسيتي الآيه رقم 54 

وفالآيه رقم (58) الكلمه يسرناه بدل ارسلناه 

وان شاء الله ف مراجعه السورة كلها ما اشوف ولا خطأ

ماشاء الله عليج

حضورج جميل ورائع وتسلمين على مساعدتج ووقفتج معاي 

ف غيابي وحرصج الدائم على متابعه المشاركات فالحفظ  

يسعدني تواصلج عيوني والله لا يحرمني منج فديتج 

ويزاج الله الف خير والله يجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم ان شاء الله ويرزقج الزوج الصالح ويوفقج بحياتج ودرساتج ويسعدج 
يارب 

تقبلي تحياتي 

اختج فشفوووووش

*

----------


## رؤى77

جزاكم الله خيراً


ادعولي الله يوفقني بحفظ القرآن كاملاً

ويثبتلي ما حفظت

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> جزاكم الله خيراً
> 
> 
> ادعولي الله يوفقني بحفظ القرآن كاملاً
> 
> ويثبتلي ما حفظت


ان شاء الله 

الله يجعلج من حفظت القرآن غناتي  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> جزاكم الله خيراً
> 
> 
> ادعولي الله يوفقني بحفظ القرآن كاملاً
> 
> ويثبتلي ما حفظت


ان شاء الله 

الله يجعلج من حفظت القرآن غناتي  :Smile:

----------


## وردة الحكم

(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ) 
( خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم * ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم * ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم * إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون * إن المتقين في مقام أمين * في جنات وعيون *
يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين * كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين *
يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين * لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم * 
فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم * فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون * فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون )

يآ سلآآآآآم علي شآآآآطرة  :Smile: 

إن شآآآآلله تكؤن ولآآآ غلطة 

واكؤن خفضتهآآآآ بدؤؤن آخظآآآء

يالله صححي فشفوش وقؤلي إذآآآ صح أو خطأأأ

واذآآآآ خطآآ اضربيني بالخيزرآآآنة واذآآآ صح اناآآ بضربج بملآآآآآس 

ههههههههههههههــ فشفوش عن تزعلين اسولف وياج انزين  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ) 
> ( خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم * ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم * ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم * إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون * إن المتقين في مقام أمين * في جنات وعيون *
> يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين * كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين *
> يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين * لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم * 
> فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم * فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون * فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون )
> 
> يآ سلآآآآآم علي شآآآآطرة 
> 
> إن شآآآآلله تكؤن ولآآآ غلطة 
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله عليج ورودتي الحلوه*

*طبعا ولا خطأ وفديتج ما ازعل منج يالحكيمه*

*بارك الله فيج*

*وعلى دعواتج الحلوه الي احصلها دوم فالخاص*


*مميزه رائعه طموحه حبوبه* 

*وبالطبع انسانه حكيمه * 

*ومتميزه فاالاسلوب  ربي يحفظج*

*ويسهل عليج امتحاناتج غناتي ويوفقج ويسعدج دنيا و آخره* 

*تقبلي تحياتي عيوني*

*اختج*

*فشفوووووشه* 
**

----------


## وردة الحكم

> *ماشاء الله عليج ورودتي الحلوه*
> 
> *طبعا ولا خطأ وفديتج ما ازعل منج يالحكيمه*
> 
> *بارك الله فيج*
> 
> *وعلى دعواتج الحلوه الي احصلها دوم فالخاص*
> 
> 
> ...



مشكـــــــورة فديتج عالدعااوي الحلوة 

ويزاج ربي كل خير .. لولاج حن ما حفظنا 

وبفضل الله ثم انت نحن ارتقينا للأعلى 

وان شالله نلتقي انا وانتي وكل المسلمين في الفردوس 

ومشكــــورة وألف شكر على كلمة ( حكيمة )  :Smile:  

وياااااااارب يعطيج على قد نيتج ويدخلج الفردوس بلا حسااااااااب  :Smile:

----------


## كلمه طيبه

اسمحولي البارحة ماسمعت ..
انشغلت شوي..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم
ثم صبوا فوق رأسة من عذاب الحميم
ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم 
إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون
إن المتقين في مقام أمين 
في جنات وعيون 
يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين
كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين 
يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين
لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم
فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم 
فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون 
فارتقب إنهم مرتقيون

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اسمحولي البارحة ماسمعت ..
> انشغلت شوي..
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم
> ثم صبوا فوق رأسة من عذاب الحميم
> ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم 
> إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون
> إن المتقين في مقام أمين 
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله عليج*

*كلمه طيبه اسم على مسمى*

*طيبه بتسميعج واسلوبج الهادي ووجودج الخفيف لكن له قيمته ومكانته على موضوع التسميع* 

*وشرفني وجودج فمجموعتي*


*بارك الله فيج والله يحفظج ويوفقج ويسعدج دنيا وآخره*

*والله يجعلج ويجعلنا من حفظت القرآن الكريم يارب ويرزقج ع قد نيتج ان شاء الله*

*والله يجمعنا واياكم فالفردوس الأعلى* 

*تقبلي تحياتي* 

*اختج*

*فشفوووووش*

----------


## كلمه طيبه

> *ماشاء الله عليج*
> 
> *كلمه طيبه اسم على مسمى*
> 
> *طيبه بتسميعج واسلوبج الهادي ووجودج الخفيف لكن له قيمته ومكانته على موضوع التسميع* 
> 
> *وشرفني وجودج فمجموعتي*
> 
> 
> ...


مشكورة يالغالية 
أولا ع المتابعة..
وثانيا ع كلمات وعبارات الثناء ..
والله يخليج لنا ..
ويوفقج لكل مايحبة ويرضاه..
ويجعل أعمالنا خالصة لوجههة الكريم..
واسأله بأسمائة الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يجمعنا تحت ظلة يوم لاظل إلا ظله..
وفي رواية أبي هريرة 
(( إن حول العرش منابر من نور عليها قوم لباسهم نور ووجوههم نور ليسوا
بأنبياء ولا شهداء يغبطهم النبيون والشهداء فقالوا : يا رسول الله صفهم 
لنا فقال : هم المتحابون في الله والمتجالسون في الله والمتزاورون في الله))
أسأله أن نكون منهم..

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> مشكورة يالغالية 
> أولا ع المتابعة..
> وثانيا ع كلمات وعبارات الثناء ..
> والله يخليج لنا ..
> ويوفقج لكل مايحبة ويرضاه..
> ويجعل أعمالنا خالصة لوجههة الكريم..
> واسأله بأسمائة الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يجمعنا تحت ظلة يوم لاظل إلا ظله..
> وفي رواية أبي هريرة 
> (( إن حول العرش منابر من نور عليها قوم لباسهم نور ووجوههم نور ليسوا
> ...


 
*يزاج الله خير عالكلام الطيب عيوني* 

*والحفظ متواصل ان شاء الله اذا الله عطانا عمر* 

*ووجودج فالجزء الثاني من الحفظ يشرفني ويشرف المجموعه*
* ربي يحفظج غناتي*

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

أختـــي فشفـاشـه أنا سمعت من آيــــه 33 إلى 50 على الخاص،
واللـحين بكمل تسميييييع من 51 إلى نهايه السورة.


(( بـــــسم اللــــــــــــه الــرحمــــن الــرحيييييييم ))
(50) إن المتقين في مقام أمين (51) في جناتٍ وعيون
(52) يلبسون من سندسٍ وأستبرقٍ متقابلين (53)
كذالك وزوجناهم بحورٍ عين (54) يدعون فيها بكل
فاكهةٍ أمنين (55) لا يذوقون فيها الموت 
إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم (56) فضلاً من
ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم (57) فإنما يسرناه بلسانك
لعلهم يتذكرون (58) فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون (59)


والسموووووووحه عــالتأخير، وبـــعد السمـوحه لأني ماتواصــلت
ويااكـــم هـــالأسبــوووع، لأني مـاا كـــنت موجوده في البيــت  :Smile: 
(أمس الفليل رديـت)...
 :Anotherone:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أختـــي فشفـاشـه أنا سمعت من آيــــه 33 إلى 50 على الخاص،
> واللـحين بكمل تسميييييع من 51 إلى نهايه السورة.
> 
> 
> (( بـــــسم اللــــــــــــه الــرحمــــن الــرحيييييييم ))
> (50) إن المتقين في مقام أمين (51) في جناتٍ وعيون
> (52) يلبسون من سندسٍ وإستبرقٍ متقابلين (53)
> كذالك وزوجناهم بحورٍ عين (54) يدعون فيها بكل
> فاكهةٍ أمنين (55) لا يذوقون فيها الموت 
> ...


 
*غزولتي*

*بارك الله فيج غناتي*


*انسانه طموحه ورائعه بكل معنى الكلمه*


*على كثر الشغل الي عندج والزحمه الي ف جدولج*


*الا انج مبادره فالتسميع والحفظ الطيب* 

*لا خلاني الرب من طلتج علينا فالمجموعه*


*وجودج اسعدني ونور صفحتي المتواضعه*

*بارك الله فيج والله يوفقج ويسعدج دنيا وآخره والله يرزقج الي فخاطرج يارب* 


*تقبلي تحياتي عيوني*


*اختج فشفووووووش*

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

يزااااااااااااج اللـــه خير حــبيــــبتي،،،


شــو هـــالـكلااااااام الــحلــووو، الـطيـــب...>>> أحــرجـــتيـــني >_<
ربي يوفقـــني وإياااج حبيــبي في حــفظ القرآن الكريم عـالوجه الذي يرضيييك عنا,,,


وأنتي ما شاااااء الله عليييييييييج ربي يحفظج مثابره ومتواصله ويانـاا،،
اللـــه يــوفقـــج أختي فشفوووش، وإن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج  :Smile: 


ومــشكووووووووورة عـــالـــتوقيييع رووووووعه،،، :Smile: ،،،

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> يزااااااااااااج اللـــه خير حــبيــــبتي،،،
> 
> 
> شــو هـــالـكلااااااام الــحلــووو، الـطيـــب...>>> أحــرجـــتيـــني >_<
> ربي يوفقـــني وإياااج حبيــبي في حــفظ القرآن الكريم عـالوجه الذي يرضيييك عنا,,,
> 
> 
> وأنتي ما شاااااء الله عليييييييييج ربي يحفظج مثابره ومتواصله ويانـاا،،
> اللـــه يــوفقـــج أختي فشفوووش، وإن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج 
> ...


 
*هالتوقيع اهداء من اختي الغاليه* 

*خيزرانه الله لا يحرمن من تواصلها*

*وهالكلام قليل ف حقكم والله* 



*ومسيرتنا فالحفظ مستمره باذن الله تعالى*

*اهم شي تواصلكم ورضاكم عنا وعن متابعتنا لكم* 

*بارك الله فيج*

----------


## مرموم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم.. ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم.. ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم.. إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون ..إن المتقين في مقام أمين ..في جنات وعيون.. يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين ..كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين.. يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة ءامنين. .لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم. .فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم.فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون. .فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون..* 

سمحيلي على التأخير فشفش ^_^" اعوذ بالله من الشيطان دايما انسى انه شي تسميع ^_^"

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> *خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم.. ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم.. ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم.. إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون ..إن المتقين في مقام أمين ..في جنات وعيون.. يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين ..كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين.. يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة ءامنين. .لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم. .فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم.فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون. .فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون..* 
> 
> سمحيلي على التأخير فشفش ^_^" اعوذ بالله من الشيطان دايما انسى انه شي تسميع ^_^"


 

*ماشاء الله عليج* 
*وبارك الله فيج عيوني* 
*مرموووم حبوبه طيبه هاديه رزينه فاسلوبها وتعاملها* 
*مشكلتج بس هالنسيان الي لازم من وراه تحصلين هزبه مني خخخخخخخخ عسب تسميعن ولا انتي ف خبر خير* 

*ماشاء الله عليج ربي يجفظج ويسعدج ويرزقج الريل الصالح يارب*

----------


## دندش

اسمحيلي فشفوشه على التأخير
 :Smile: 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم
ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم
ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم
إن هذا ما كنتم به تمترون
إن المتقين في مقام أمين
في جنات وعيون
يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين
كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين
يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين
لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم
فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم
فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون
فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون


يارب مايكون فيه اخطاء

----------


## نسل الصقور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حم (1) والكتاب المبين (2) إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين (3) فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم (4) أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين (5) رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم (6) رب السماوات والأرض ومابينهما إن كنتم موقنين (7)لا إله إلا هو يحيي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين (8) بل هم في شك يلعبون (9) فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين (10) يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم (11)ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب انا مؤمنون (12)أنى لهم الذكرى وقد جاءهم رسول مبين (13) ثم تولوا عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون (14)إنا كاشفوا العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون (15) يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون (16) ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وجاءهم رسول كريم (17) أن أدوا إلي عباد الله إني لكم رسول أمين (18) وأن لا تعلوا على الله إني ءاتيكم بسلطان مبين (19) وإني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون (20) وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون (21) فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون (22)فأسر بعبادي ليلا أنكم متبعون (23)واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون (24)كم تركوا من جنات وعيون (25)وزروع ومقام كريم (26)ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين (27)كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين (28) فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين (29)ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين (30)من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين (31)ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين (32)وآتيناهم من الآيات مافيه بلاؤا مبين (33) إن هؤلاء ليقولون(34) إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى و ما نحن بمنشرين(35) فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين(36)أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين(37)و ما خلقنا السماوات و الأرض و ما بينهما لاعبين(38) ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق و لكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون(39) إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين(40) يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا و لا هم ينصرون(41) إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم(42) إن شجرة الزقوم(43) طعام الأثيم(44) كالمهل يغلي في البطون(45) كغلي الحميم(46) خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم(47) ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم(48) ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم(49)إن هذا ما كنت به تمترون(50) إن المتقين في مقام أمين (51) في جناتٍ وعيون(52) يلبسون من سندسٍ وإستبرقٍ متقابلين (53)كذالك وزوجناهم بحورٍ عين (54) يدعون فيها بكل فاكهةٍ أمنين (55) لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم (56) فضلاً من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم (57) فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون (58) فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون (59)

----------


## بدرية محمد

أشكرج أختي وردة الحكم ن كل قلبي على 
$$ امحي ذنوبك خلال دقيقتين من هــنا $$ 
بصراحة فكرته أكثر من رائعة جزاج الله ألف خير
وكل هذا في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله .

----------


## الشتلية

* أسفه على التأخير

السموحه فش فش أعذريني 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 

 حم (1) والكتاب المبين (2) إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين (3) فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم (4) أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين (5) رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم (6) رب السماوات والأرض ومابينهما إن كنتم موقنين (7) لا إله إلا هو يحيي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين (8) بل هم في شك يلعبون (9) فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين (10) يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم (11) ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب انا مؤمنون (12) أنى لهم الذكرى وقد جاءهم رسول مبين (13) ثم تولوا عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون (14) إنا كاشفوا العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون (15) يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون (16) ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وجاءهم رسول كريم (17) أن أدوا إلي عباد الله إني لكم رسول أمين (18) وأن لا تعلوا على الله إني ءاتيكم بسلطان مبين (19) وإني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون (20) وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون (21) فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون (22) فأسر بعبادي ليلا أنكم متبعون (23) واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون (24) كم تركوا من جنات وعيون (25) وزروع ومقام كريم (26) ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين (27) كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين (28) فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين (29) ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين (30) من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين (31) ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين (32) وآتيناهم من الآيات مافيه بلاؤا مبين (33) إن هؤلاء ليقولون (34) إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى و ما نحن بمنشرين (35) فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين (36) أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين (37) و ما خلقنا السماوات و الأرض و ما بينهما لاعبين (38) ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق و لكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون (39) إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين (40) يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا و لا هم ينصرون (41) إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم (42) إن شجرة الزقوم (43) طعام الأثيم (44) كالمهل يغلي في البطون (45) كغلي الحميم (46) خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم (47) ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم (48) ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم( 49)إن هذا ما كنت به تمترون (50) إن المتقين في مقام أمين (51) في جنات وعيون (52) يلبسون من سندسٍ وإستبرق متقابلين (53) كذالك وزوجناهم بحور عين (54) يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة أمنين (55) لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم (56) فضلاً من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم (57) فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون (58) فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون (59) 


*

----------


## ضي عيني

الاحــــــــــد بسمع أنا حااااافظه بس الامـــــــلاء ميـــــــح ههههههـ  :Frown:

----------


## الشتلية

> الاحــــــــــد بسمع أنا حااااافظه بس الامـــــــلاء ميـــــــح ههههههـ


*أهاااااااااا يعني جذي يااااا الكسلاااااااانه ما تعرفين*

----------


## ضي عيني

> *أهاااااااااا يعني جذي يااااا الكسلاااااااانه ما تعرفين*


يابوي شــــــــدي من أزري ههههههههههههههـ 
الكل يعرف طبعي أكل الحروف ههههههـ

----------


## ضي عيني

زوار هذا الموضوع الآن : 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
ضي عيني 


وهـــــــينه كمان يابتااااااع المخفي 

اسمحيلنا فش فش سوالفنااااااا شوي  :Smile:

----------


## الشتلية

*زوار هذا الموضوع الآن : 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
الشتلية و منووووووووو 

توقعين ضيووء منو هذه أحس أنهم المديرات المنتدى*

----------


## ضي عيني

> *زوار هذا الموضوع الآن : 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
> الشتلية و منووووووووو 
> 
> توقعين ضيووء منو هذه أحس أنهم المديرات المنتدى*


ماعتقدشي  :Smile:  هههههـ

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

اللـــهم لا ســـهـل إلا ما جــعلتــه سـهـلا،
وأنت تجــعـل الحزن الصعب إن شـئت سـهلا...
أعوذ بــالله من الشيطان من الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(الوجه الأول)
حـ~ــم (1) والكتاب المبين (2) إنـآ أنزلناه في ليلة مباركةٍ
إنا كنا منذرين (3) فيها يفرق كل أمراً حكيم (4)
أمراً من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين (5) رحمة من ربك إنه
هو السميع العليم (6) رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما
إن كنتم موقنين (7) لآ إله إلا هو يحي ويميت ربكم
ورب آبائكم الأولين (8) بل هم في شك يلعبون (9)
فأرتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين (10)يغشى الناس 
هذا عذابً أليم (11) ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب إنا 
مؤمنين (12) أنى لهم الذكرى وقد جآءهم رسول مبين (13)
ثم تولوا عنه وقالوا معَلم مجنون (14) إنا كاشفوا العذابِ قليلاً
إنكم عآئدون (15) يوم بنطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون
(16) ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وجآءهم رسول
كريم (17) أن أدوآ إلي عباد الله إني لكم رسول أمين (18)

(الوجه الثاني)
وإن لا تعلوا على الله إني آتيكم بسلطان مبين (19) وإني عذت
بربي وربكم أن ترجمون (20) وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون (21) فدعا
ربه~ أن هــ~ــؤلآء قومٌ مجرمون (22) فأسر بعبادي ليلاً 
إنكم متبعون (23) واترك البحر رهواً إنهم جند مغرقون (24) كم 
تركوا من جناتٍ وعيـون (25) وزروعٍ ومقامٍ كريم (26) ونعَمةٍ
كانوا فيها فاكهين (27) كذالك وأورثنها قوم آخرين (28)
فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرضَ وما كانوا منظرين (29) ولقد
نجينا بني~ إسرآئيل من العذاب المهين (30) من فرعون إنه
كان عاليا من المسرفين (31) ولقد إخترناهم على علمٍ على 
العالمين (32) وآتيناهم من الآيات مافيه من البلآءُ المبين (33)
إن هــ~ــؤلآء ليقولون (34) إن هي إلا موتتـنا الأولى
ومانحن بمنشرين (35) فأتوا بئابآئنآ إن كنتم صادقين (36) أهم خير
أم خيرٌ أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين
(37) وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض ومابينهما لاعبين (38)
وما خلقناهمآ إلا بالحق ولاكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون (39)

(الوجه الثالث)
إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين (40) يوم لايغني مولاً عن مولاً
شيئاً ولا هم ينصرون (41) إلا من رحم الله إنه
هو العزيز الرحيم (42) إن شجرت الزقوم (43)
طعام الأثيم (44) كالمهل يغلي في البطون (45)
كغلي الحميم (46) خذوه فاعتلوه إلا سوآء الجحيم (47) ثم صبوا
فوق رأسه من عذاب الجحيم (48) ذق إنك أنت
العزيز الكريم (49) إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون 
(50) إن المتقين في مقام أمين (51) في جنات وعيون (52)
يلبسون من سندسٍ واستبرقٍ متقابلين (53) 
كذالك وزوجناهم بحورٍ عين (54) يدعون فيها بكل
فاكهةٍ أمنين (55) لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا
الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الحميم (56) فضلاً من ربك
ذلك هو الفوز العظيم (57) فإنما يسرناه بلسانك
لعلهم يتذكرون (58) فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون (59)
^
^
^
وكــان اللــه غفـوراً رحيماا، إن شاء الله ماعندي أغلاط !!!
اللـهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك..
 :Rasool1:

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

>>>>

أفــاااا يـا بــنـااااااااااااااااااات،،


ويييييييييييييييييــنـــكم ؟؟؟؟؟

وين الــهـــمه؟؟؟
ليش مـحـــد سمــع غيري انا ونسووول والشتليه  :Smile: 

أفــااا واللـــــــــــه،،،
وأنا أقووول أني يااايــه أسمع متأخـــره  :Frown:  وماحصلت حد !!!!


^
^
^
اوييييييييييييييه يوم راجــعت تســميـــعي حصـــلت عندي أخـطاء  :Frown: 
مع أني لما سمـــعتـــها شفـــوي عند أخــــتي ما كان 
عندي غير غلطتين أو ثلاث بس في الحــركات،،،

للأسسسسسسسسسسسســـف  :Frown:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اسمحيلي فشفوشه على التأخير





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم
> ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم
> ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم
> إن هذا ما كنتم به تمترون
> إن المتقين في مقام أمين
> في جنات وعيون
> يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين
> ...


 

ماشاءالله عليج تسميع طيب وبدون اخطاء  :Smile: 

بارك الله فيج  :Smile:  

ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> حم (1) والكتاب المبين (2) إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين (3) فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم (4) أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين (5) رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم (6) رب السماوات والأرض ومابينهما إن كنتم موقنين (7)لا إله إلا هو يحيي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين (8) بل هم في شك يلعبون (9) فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين (10) يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم (11)ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون (12)أنى لهم الذكرى وقد جاءهم رسول مبين (13) ثم تولوا عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون (14)إنا كاشفوا العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون (15) يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون (16) ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وجاءهم رسول كريم (17) أن أدوا إلي عباد الله إني لكم رسول أمين (18) وأن لا تعلوا على الله إني ءاتيكم بسلطان مبين (19) وإني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون (20) وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون (21) فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون (22)فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون (23)واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون (24)كم تركوا من جنات وعيون (25)وزروع ومقام كريم (26)ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين (27)كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين (28) فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين (29)ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين (30)من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين (31)ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين (32)وآتيناهم من الآيات مافيه بلاؤا مبين (33) إن هؤلاء ليقولون(34) إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى و ما نحن بمنشرين(35) فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين(36)أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين(37)و ما خلقنا السماوات و الأرض و ما بينهما لاعبين(38) ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق و لكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون(39) إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين(40) يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا و لا هم ينصرون(41) إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم(42) إن شجرة الزقوم(43) طعام الأثيم(44) كالمهل يغلي في البطون(45) كغلي الحميم(46) خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم(47) ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم(48) ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم(49)إن هذا ما كنت به تمترون(50) إن المتقين في مقام أمين (51) في جناتٍ وعيون(52) يلبسون من سندسٍ وإستبرقٍ متقابلين (53)كذالك وزوجناهم بحورٍ عين (54) يدعون فيها بكل فاكهةٍ أمنين (55) لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم (56) فضلاً من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم (57) فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون (58) فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون (59)


ماشاءالله عليييييج تسميع كامل وبدون اخطاء..

ماعرف شو اقول غير اني ادعيلج وربي يوفقج ان شاءالله  :Smile: 

يزاج الله الف خير  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> * أسفه على التأخير*
> 
> *السموحه فش فش أعذريني* 
> 
> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم* 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..* 
> 
> *حم (1) والكتاب المبين (2) إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين (3) فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم (4) أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين (5) رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم (6) رب السماوات والأرض ومابينهما إن كنتم موقنين (7) لا إله إلا هو يحيي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين (8) بل هم في شك يلعبون (9) فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين (10) يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم (11) ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب انا مؤمنون (12) أنى لهم الذكرى وقد جاءهم رسول مبين (13) ثم تولوا عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون (14) إنا كاشفوا العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون (15) يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون (16) ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وجاءهم رسول كريم (17) أن أدوا إلي عباد الله إني لكم رسول أمين (18) وأن لا تعلوا على الله إني ءاتيكم بسلطان مبين (19) وإني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون (20) وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون (21) فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون (22) فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون (23) واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون (24) كم تركوا من جنات وعيون (25) وزروع ومقام كريم (26) ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين (27) كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين (28) فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين (29) ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين (30) من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين (31) ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين (32) وآتيناهم من الآيات مافيه بلاؤا مبين (33) إن هؤلاء ليقولون (34) إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى و ما نحن بمنشرين (35) فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين (36) أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين (37) و ما خلقنا السماوات و الأرض و ما بينهما لاعبين (38) ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق و لكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون (39) إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين (40) يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا و لا هم ينصرون (41) إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم (42) إن شجرة الزقوم (43) طعام الأثيم (44) كالمهل يغلي في البطون (45) كغلي الحميم (46) خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم (47) ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم (48) ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم( 49)إن هذا ما كنت به تمترون (50) إن المتقين في مقام أمين (51) في جنات وعيون (52) يلبسون من سندسٍ وإستبرق متقابلين (53) كذالك وزوجناهم بحور عين (54) يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة أمنين (55) لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم (56) فضلاً من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم (57) فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون (58) فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون (59)*


ماشاءالله عليج يالشتيله بعد تسميع طيب وبدون اخطاء ماشاءالله  :Smile: 

الله يوفقج ان شااااااءالله  :Smile: 

ويزاج الله الف خير  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> اللـــهم لا ســـهـل إلا ما جــعلتــه سـهـلا،
> 
>  وأنت تجــعـل الحزن الصعب إن شـئت سـهلا...
> أعوذ بــالله من الشيطان من الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (الوجه الأول)
> حـ~ــم (1) والكتاب المبين (2) إنـآ أنزلناه في ليلة مباركةٍ
> إنا كنا منذرين (3) فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم (4)
> ...





ماشاءالله عليج غزولتي تسميع كامل ولو انه هناك بعض الاخطاء البسيطه  :Smile: 

ربي يوفقج إن شاءالله وبارك الله فيج  :Smile:

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

> ماشاءالله عليج غزولتي تسميع كامل ولو انه هناك بعض الاخطاء البسيطه 
> 
> ربي يوفقج إن شاءالله وبارك الله فيج 
> 
> [/CENTER]


؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟

أفــــــــــــــاااا واللـــــــــه واااايــــد أغـــلاط  :Frown: ،،،
1) أغلاط مطبعيه !!!
2) أغلاط الهمـزات ؟؟؟
3) أغلاط سـهله  :Frown:  حرااام

يـــلااا براجــعهااا مره ثـااانيه، وبركـــز على الأغلاط
بــــــــــــــس ما بقـــدر أسمـــعــهااا مره ثانـــيه (السموحه)


 :Rasool1:

----------


## *القطريه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم كالمهل يغلي في البطون كغلي الحميم
خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم
ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون إن المتقين في مقام أمين
في جنات وعيون يلبسون ثيابا من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين لايذوقون فيها
ا الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم
فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون))))))

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟
> 
> أفــــــــــــــاااا واللـــــــــه واااايــــد أغـــلاط ،،،
> 1) أغلاط مطبعيه !!!
> 2) أغلاط الهمـزات ؟؟؟
> 3) أغلاط سـهله  حرااام 
> يـــلااا براجــعهااا مره ثـااانيه، وبركـــز على الأغلاط
> بــــــــــــــس ما بقـــدر أسمـــعــهااا مره ثانـــيه (السموحه)


 
*ههههههههههههههههه عادي غزوله ترا الاغلاط الكتابيه تظهر لا ارادي وانتي كاتبه*

*بس دامج مسمعه عند اختج عيوني وكله صح مو مشكله عالاقل ضمنت انج حافظه فديتج* 

*ربي يحفظج*

----------


## روزه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


حم * والكتاب المبين * إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين * فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم * أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين * رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم * رب السماوات والأرض ومابينهما إن كنتم موقنين * لا إله إلا هو يحيي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين * بل هم في شك يلعبون * فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين * يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم * ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب انا مؤمنون * أنى لهم الذكرى وقد جاءهم رسول مبين * ثم تولوا عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون * إنا كاشفوا العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون * يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون * ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وجاءهم رسول كريم * أن أدوا إلي عباد الله إني لكم رسول أمين * وأن لا تعلوا على الله إني ءاتيكم بسلطان مبين * وإني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون * وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون * فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون * فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون * واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون * كم تركوا من جنات وعيون * وزروع ومقام كريم * ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين * كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين * فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين * ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين * من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين * ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين * وآتيناهم من الآيات مافيه بلاؤ مبين * إن هؤلاء ليقولون * إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى و ما نحن بمنشرين * فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين * أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين * و ما خلقنا السماوات و الأرض و ما بينهما لاعبين * ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق و لكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون * إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين * يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا و لا هم ينصرون * إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم * إن شجرة الزقوم * طعام الأثيم * كالمهل يغلي في البطون * كغلي الحميم * خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم * ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم * ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم * إن هذا ما كنتم به تمترون * إن المتقين في مقام أمين * في جنات وعيون * يلبسون من سندسٍ وإستبرق متقابلين 
* كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين * يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين * لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم * فضلاً من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم * فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون * فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون *

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم كالمهل يغلي في البطون كغلي الحميم
> خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم
> ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون إن المتقين في مقام أمين
> في جنات وعيون يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين لايذوقون فيها
> الا الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم
> فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون))))))



*ماشاء االله عليج يالقطريه*

*متميزه ومتألقه فالمجموعه*

*حضرتي بعد اسبوع من التسميع ولكن ماشاء الله عليج وصلتي للعضوات الباجيات فالتسميع*

*بارك الله فيج والله يجعلج من حفظت القرآن الكريم يارب* 
*تقبلي تحياتي بنت الدوحه الغاليه*

*فشفوووش*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*تسميع الاخت الفاضله 
ملااذ الروح* 

أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم

" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"

حم ( 1) والكتاب المبين (2) إنا أنزلناه في ليلةٍ مباركةٍ إنا كنا منذرين (3 ) فيها يفرق كل أمرٍ حكيم (4) أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين ( 5) رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم ( 6) رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين ( 7) لا اله إلا هو يحي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين ( 8) بل هم في شك يلعبون( 9) فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين (10 ) يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم ( 11) ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون (12 ) أنىّ لهم الذكرى وقد جاءهم رسول مبين ( 13) ثم تولوا عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون ( 14) إنا كاشفوا العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون ( 15) يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون ( 16) ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وجاءهم رسول كريم (17 )أن أدوا إلي عباد الله إني لكم رسول أمين ( 18) وأن لاتعلوا على الله إني آتيكم بسلطان مبين ( 19) وإني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون ( 20) وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون (21 ) فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون (22 ) فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون ( 23) واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون ( 24) كم تركوا من جنات وعيون (25 ) وزروع ومقام كريم ( 26) ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين (27 ) كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين (28 ) فما بكت عليهم والسماء والأرض وما كا منظرين (29 ) ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين ( 30) من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين ( 31) ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين ( 32) وآتيناهم من الآيات ما فيه بلّؤا مبين ( 33) إن هؤلاء ليقولون (34 ) إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين ( 35) فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين (36 ) أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين (37 ) وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض ومابينهما لاعبين (38 ) ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لايعلمون (39 ) إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين (40 ) يوم لايغني مولى عن مولى شيئا ولاهم ينصرون (41 ) إلا من رحم الله أنه هو العزيز الرحيم (42 )إن شجرت الزقوم (43 ) طعام الأثيم (44 ) كالمهلي يغلي في البطون( 45) كغلي الحميم ( 46) خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم (47 ) ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم ( 48) ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم (49 ) إن هذا ما كنتم به تمترون (50) إن المتقين في مقام أمين ( 51) في جنات وعيون ( 52) يلبسون من سندس واستبرق متقابلين (53) كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين (54) يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين ( 55) لايذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم (56) فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم (57) فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون (58) فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون (59).


*ماشاااااء الله تبارك الرحمن

تسميع جميل وطيب ولا خطأ بارك الله فيج والله يجعلج قره عين والديج غناتي

والله يوفقج ويسعدج حبوبه ويرزقج السعاده يارب*

----------


## شجون 99

أ
هذا أول تسميع لي وإن شاء الله ما في أخطاء 
عوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
حم 1 والكتاب المين 2 إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين 3 فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم 4 أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين 5 رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم 6 رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين7 لا إله إلاهو يحي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين 8 بل هم في شك يلعبون9 فرتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين 10 يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم 11 ربنا أكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون 12 أنى لهم الذكرى وقد جاءهم رسول مبين 13 ثم تولوا عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون 14 إنا كاشفوا العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون 15 يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون 16ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وجائهم رسول كريم 17 أن أدوا إلي عباد الله إني لكم رسول أمين18 وأن لا تلعوا على الله إني آتيكم بسلطان ممين 19وإني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون 20وإن لم تؤمنوا بي فعتزلون 21فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون 22فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون 23واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جندمغرقون 24كم تركوا من جنات وعيون 25وزروع ومقام كريم 26ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين 27 كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين 28فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين 29 ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من الغذاب االمهين 30من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفي31ن ولقد أخترناهم على علم من العالمين 32 وآتيناهم من الأيات ما فيه بلاء مبين 33 إن هؤلاء ليقولون 34إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين 35 فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين 36 أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين 37 وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين 38 ما خلقناهم إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون 39 إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين 40يوم لا يغني مولى من مولى شيئا ولا هم ينصرون 41إلا من رحم الله إنه وهو العزيز الرحيم 43 إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم 44 كالمهل يغلى في البطون45 كغلي الحميم 46خذوه فعتلوه الى سواء الجحيم 47ثم صبوا فوق رأسة من الغذاب الحميم 48 ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم 49 إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون 50إن المتقين في مقام أمين 51في جنات وعيون 52يلبسون من سندس واستبرق متقابلين 53كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين 54يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة ءامنين 55لا يذوقون فيها إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم 56فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم 57 فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون 58 فرتقب إنهم مرتقبون 59

----------


## منوه الحلوه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
حم * والكتاب المبين *إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين * فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم * أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين * رحمة من ربك إن هو السميع العليم * رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما إناكنتم موقنين * لا إله إلا هو يحي ويميت ربكم ورب ءبائكم الأولين * بل هم في شك يلعبون * فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين * يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم * ربنا أكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون * انى لهم الذكرى وقد جاءهم رسول مبين * ثم تولوا عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون * إنا كاشفوا العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون * يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون * ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وجاءهم رسول كريم * أن أدوا إلى عباد الله أني لكم رسول أمين * وأن لا تعلوا على الله أن أتيكم بسلطان مبين * وأني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون * وأن لم تؤمنوا لى فاعتزلون * فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون * فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون *واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جندا مغرقون * كم تركوا من جنات وعيون * ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين *كذلك وأورثناها قوما ءاخرين * فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وماكانوا منظرين * ولقد نجينا بني ءاسرائيل من العذاب 
المهين * من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين * ولقد أخترناهم على علم على العالمين *وءايتناهم من الأيات مافيها بلاؤا مبين * إن هؤلاء ليقولون * إن هي إلا الموت الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين * فأتوا بآبائنا أن كنتم صادقين *أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين * وما خلقنا السموات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين *ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لايعلمون * إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين * يوم لايغنى مولى عن مولى شيئا ولاهم ينصرون *إلا من رحمة من ربك إنه هو العزيز الرحيم* إن شجرت الزقوم * طعام الأثيم * كالمهل يغلى في البطون *كغلى الحميم * خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم * ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من العذاب الحميم * ذق إنل أنت العزيز الكريم * إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون * إن المتقين في مقام امين * في جنات وعيون *يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين *كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين *يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين *لا يذقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم *فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم * فإنما يسرنه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون * فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون *

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

> *ههههههههههههههههه عادي غزوله ترا الاغلاط الكتابيه تظهر لا ارادي وانتي كاتبه*
> 
> *بس دامج مسمعه عند اختج عيوني وكله صح مو مشكله عالاقل ضمنت انج حافظه فديتج* 
> 
> *ربي يحفظج*



*

اللــــهـم آميييييييييييين يااااااااارب الـعالــميـــن 
اللــهم لـــك الــحــمد، رااااااااجـــعـــتهااا، بس ماسمــعتهااا كتــابـي خخخخخخخ


يــزااااااااج اللــه خـــــير حــبيــــبي فشــفووووشــ،،،،
وإن شاااء اللــــه في ميــزان حســنااااتـــج*

----------


## مرموم

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حم. والكتاب المبين. إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة. إنا كنا منذرين فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين رحمة من ربك إنه هو االسميع العليم رب السماوات والأرض ومابينهما إن كنتم موقنين لا إله إلا هوه يحي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين
بل هم في شك يلعبون فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين .يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون أنى لهم الذكرى وقد جائهم رسول مبين..ثم تولوا عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون .إنا كاشفوا العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون يوم نبطش البطشه الكبرى إنا منتقمون .ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون أن جائهم رسول كريم .أن أدوا إلي عباد الله إني لكم رسول أمين .وأن لا تعلوا على الله إني ءاتيكم بسلطان مبين وإني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون.. وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون..فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون ..فأسري بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون ..واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون.كم تركوا من جنات وعيون ..وزروع ومقام كريم .ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين .كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وماكانوا منظرين ..ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين .من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين ..ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين .وءاتيناهم من الأيات مافيه بلاؤ مبين.إن هؤلاء ليقولون .إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى ومانحن بمنشرين..فأتوا بئابائنا إن كنتم صادقين ..أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكانهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين..وماخلقنا السماوات والأرض ومابينهما لاعبين ..ماخلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون..إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين ..يوم لا يغنى مولى عن مولى شيئا ولا هم ينصرون إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم..إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم .كالمهل يغلي في البطون .كغلي الحميم.خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم.إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون ..إن المتقين في مقام أمين ..في جنات وعيون .يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين .كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين ..يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة ءامنين .لا يذوقون فيها الموت الا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم..فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم .فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون.فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون ..._

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> حم * والكتاب المبين * إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين * فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم * أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين * رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم * رب السماوات والأرض ومابينهما إن كنتم موقنين * لا إله إلا هو يحيي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين * بل هم في شك يلعبون * فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين * يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم * ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب انا مؤمنون * أنى لهم الذكرى وقد جاءهم رسول مبين * ثم تولوا عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون * إنا كاشفوا العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون * يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون * ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وجاءهم رسول كريم * أن أدوا إلي عباد الله إني لكم رسول أمين * وأن لا تعلوا على الله إني ءاتيكم بسلطان مبين * وإني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون * وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون * فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون * فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون * واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون * كم تركوا من جنات وعيون * وزروع ومقام كريم * ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين * كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين * فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين * ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين * من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين * ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين * وآتيناهم من الآيات مافيه بلاؤ مبين * إن هؤلاء ليقولون * إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى و ما نحن بمنشرين * فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين * أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين * و ما خلقنا السماوات و الأرض و ما بينهما لاعبين * ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق و لكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون * إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين * يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا و لا هم ينصرون * إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم * إن شجرة الزقوم * طعام الأثيم * كالمهل يغلي في البطون * كغلي الحميم * خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم * ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم * ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم * إن هذا ما كنتم به تمترون * إن المتقين في مقام أمين * في جنات وعيون * يلبسون من سندسٍ وإستبرق متقابلين 
> * كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين * يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين * لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم * فضلاً من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم * فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون * فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون *


 
ماشاءالله عليج يا روزه تسميع كامل وبدون أخطاء :Smile: 

ربي يوفقج ان شاءالله :Smile:  ويزاج الله الف خير على هالتسميع  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> أ
> هذا أول تسميع لي وإن شاء الله ما في أخطاء 
> عوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> حم 1 والكتاب المبين 2 إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين 3 فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم 4 أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين 5 رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم 6 رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين7 لا إله إلاهو يحي ويميت ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين 8 بل هم في شك يلعبون9 فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين 10 يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم 11 ربنا أكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون 12 أنى لهم الذكرى وقد جاءهم رسول مبين 13 ثم تولوا عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون 14 إنا كاشفوا العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون 15 يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون 16ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وجائهم رسول كريم 17 أن أدوا إلي عباد الله إني لكم رسول أمين18 وأن لا تعلوا على الله إني آتيكم بسلطان مبين 19وإني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون 20وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون 21فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون 22فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون 23واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جندمغرقون 24كم تركوا من جنات وعيون 25وزروع ومقام كريم 26ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين 27 كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين 28فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين 29 ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب االمهين 30من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين 31ن ولقد أخترناهم على علم على العالمين 32 وآتيناهم من الأيات ما فيه بلاء مبين 33 إن هؤلاء ليقولون 34إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين 35 فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين 36 أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين 37 وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين 38 ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون 39 إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين 40يوم لا يغني مولى من مولى شيئا ولا هم ينصرون 41إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم 43 إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم 44 كالمهل يغلى في البطون45 كغلي الحميم 46خذوه فعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم 47ثم صبوا فوق رأسة من عذاب الحميم 48 ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم 49 إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون 50إن المتقين في مقام أمين 51في جنات وعيون 52يلبسون من سندس واستبرق متقابلين 53كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين 54يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة ءامنين 55لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم 56فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم 57 فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون 58 فرتقب إنهم مرتقبون 59


ماشاءالله عليج ..تسميعج طيب  :Smile:  
بارك الله فيج  :Smile:

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> حم * والكتاب المبين *إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة إنا كنا منذرين * فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم * أمرا من عندنا إنا كنا مرسلين * رحمة من ربك إنه هو السميع العليم * رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين * لا إله إلا هو يحي ويميت ربكم ورب ءابائكم الأولين * بل هم في شك يلعبون * فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين * يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم * ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون * أنى لهم الذكرى وقد جاءهم رسول مبين * ثم تولوا عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون * إنا كاشفوا العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون * يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون * ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وجاءهم رسول كريم * أن أدوا إلى عباد الله إني لكم رسول أمين * وأن لا تعلوا على الله إني أتيكم بسلطان مبين * وأني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون * وإن لم تؤمنوا لى فاعتزلون * فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون * فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون *واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون * كم تركوا من جنات وعيون *وزروع ومقام كريم* ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين *كذلك وأورثناها قوما ءاخرين * فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وماكانوا منظرين * ولقد نجينا بني ءاسرائيل من العذاب 
> المهين * من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين * ولقد أخترناهم على علم على العالمين *وءاتيناهم من الأيات مافيه بلاؤا مبين * إن هؤلاء ليقولون * إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين * فأتوا بآبائنا أن كنتم صادقين *أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين * وما خلقنا السموات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين *ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لايعلمون * إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين * يوم لايغنى مولى عن مولى شيئا ولاهم ينصرون *إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم* إن شجرت الزقوم * طعام الأثيم * كالمهل يغلى في البطون *كغلى الحميم * خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم * ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم * ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم * إن هذا ماكنتم به تمترون * إن المتقين في مقام امين * في جنات وعيون *يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين *كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين *يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين *لا يذقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم *فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم * فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون * فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون *


ماشاءالله عليج تسميع طيب ولو انه هناك بعض الاخطاء البسيطه :Smile: 
ربي يوفقج ان شاءالله..وبارك الله فيج :Smile:

----------


## نظرات حانيه

التسميع كيف كتابيا ولا صوتيا ابا افهم

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

التسميع مثل ما تشوفين غناتي

كتابيا

ولو تبين حد عندج فالبيت يسمع لج بعد اوكي

بس لازم عندي هني يكون كتابي

----------

